# Best keyboards for gaming!



## our martin

I was just wondering what people thnk are the best gaming keyboards and best value keyboards?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not me on the video!


----------



## hartlocker

This might not be the best forum for this, at least post in the video games discussion section. Go to forums>Misc>Video Games discussion.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





hartlocker said:


> This might not be the best forum for this, at least post in the video games discussion section. Go to forums>Misc>Video Games discussion.


 
  Sorry i thought it was in the gaming thread!


----------



## TOTONKA

I have/like the Merc Stealth from Steel Series.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I can game on pretty much any keyboard, but mostly favor an old IBM Model M for that buckling spring tactile feel. 2KRO hasn't hindered me at all thus far.
   
  Contrary to the usual rhetoric about linear switches being the best for gaming, I HATE linear switches due to their precise lack of tactile feedback, and doubly so in a keyboard's case because the switches are long-throw for a digital switch. I like to know by feel exactly when a switch has actuated or released instead of having to rely on feedback from the screen to know if something went through or not.


----------



## litster

For a lot of games 2-key-rollover is enough.  But sometimes it won't work for FPS if you need to move forward and right and also reload and jump at the same time.  You would need 6KRO or more.  Most USB keybaords do 6KRO as that's the default USB implementation for keyboards (6 individual keys plus modifiers: shifts, ctrl, alt, etc).  Some keyboards like Leopold can do N-key roll over on USB.  Poker can do NKRO as well.  Some of the NKRO implementation don't work on OS X though.  Most of the 6KRO can become NKRO over PS/2 port, if PS/2 is supported.
   
  Rosewill, CM Storm are value gaming keyboards.  CM Storm tenkeyless is around $70 when discounted.  Leopold is good at around $110 from elitekeyboards.com. Filco is also very good, at round $140+ from keyboardco fulfilled by Amazon in the USA.  Both Leopold and Filco are better made keyboards with better PCB design and manufacturing than Poker, Rosewill, and CM Storm.  But you don't game better on the cheaper 6KRO keyboards.
   
  As for linear (Cherry MX red and black) vs. tactile (Cherry MX brown and clear) vs. clicky (Cherry MX blue), it is just a personal preference.  There are professional Starcraft 2 players using any of the above.  Clicky switches like IBM buckling springs and Cherry MX blue are not as good for gaming if you need to double tap a lot (as in Starcraft 2) because the actuation point and the reset point are far away relative to linear (red/black) and tactile (Cherry MX brown).  So when double-tapping, the key switch stem needs to travel a longer distance comparing to linear switches which you could "float" between the actuation and reset points.
   
  I am a noob here on head-fi, but I frequent geekhack.org and deskthority.net with 40+ keyboards in my collection.  So I can help out here or over on those 2 forums.
   
  I personally love brown and red, as well as Realforce topre switches and sometimes IBM Model Ms.  But just today I am typing on a DAS2 with MX blue and blank keycaps at work. I guess I love them all.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





litster said:


> For a lot of games 2-key-rollover is enough.  But sometimes it won't work for FPS if you need to move forward and right and also reload and jump at the same time.  You would need 6KRO or more.  Most USB keybaords do 6KRO as that's the default USB implementation for keyboards (6 individual keys plus modifiers: shifts, ctrl, alt, etc).  Some keyboards like Leopold can do N-key roll over on USB.  Poker can do NKRO as well.  Some of the NKRO implementation don't work on OS X though.  Most of the 6KRO can become NKRO over PS/2 port, if PS/2 is supported.
> 
> Rosewill, CM Storm are value gaming keyboards.  CM Storm tenkeyless is around $70 when discounted.  Leopold is good at around $110 from elitekeyboards.com. Filco is also very good, at round $140+ from keyboardco fulfilled by Amazon in the USA.  Both Leopold and Filco are better made keyboards with better PCB design and manufacturing than Poker, Rosewill, and CM Storm.  But you don't game better on the cheaper 6KRO keyboards.
> 
> ...


 
  I have always thought that the logitech g110 was the best value gaming keyboard


----------



## Makiah S

nice thread, I've not yet felt the need for a gaming Key Board yet, I just have an old usb but I'm sure as I start to play bigger and better mmo's and FPS/3PS I'll need to g et one!


----------



## nikp

I have a few G-series peripherals not that I game but it's mostly because I find that gaming products are pretty resilient and durable. They work well too! I happen to have the Microsoft Sidewinder keyboard too (not sure what model it is) but the keys are very responsive and in my opinion performs better than the G110.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





nikp said:


> I have a few G-series peripherals not that I game but it's mostly because I find that gaming products are pretty resilient and durable. They work well too! I happen to have the Microsoft Sidewinder keyboard too (not sure what model it is) but the keys are very responsive and in my opinion performs better than the G110.


 

 Yea good point, xD they are made for some hard core use lol. Also sincere where on this subject
   
  KIDS DONT GAME ON LAPTOPS, I've broke a few laptops gaming... just from heavy key board use lol,
   
  Still, I have a basic usb keyboard and that's always worked for me... so long as my GPU wasn't laggy <.<


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





nikp said:


> I have a few G-series peripherals not that I game but it's mostly because I find that gaming products are pretty resilient and durable. They work well too! I happen to have the Microsoft Sidewinder keyboard too (not sure what model it is) but the keys are very responsive and in my opinion performs better than the G110.


 
  So you think something like this would be good for gaming on a budget? 





I think the worse thing about keyboards for gaming is the capslock when you press it by mistake and the screen goes small!


----------



## Makiah S

Nice, it's about $44 on Amazon, might get when I feel my basic one isn't good enough any moar!
   
  Which keyboards have sufficent drivers that let your games utlize what ever extra keys that you have btw?


----------



## nikp

@OM Yeap. I played some Battlefield games for fun quite a while ago. Got to the top 3 ranks consistently in a game - fast responsive keyboard + high DPI mouse a.k.a G500.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





nikp said:


> @OM Yeap. I played some Battlefield games for fun quite a while ago. Got to the top 3 ranks consistently in a game - fast responsive keyboard + high DPI mouse a.k.a G500.


 

 Nice, I'll have to look into a better mouse and keyboard when I can afford it!


----------



## our martin

There's loads of different keyboards that you can get cheap that are not meant for gaming but are supposed to be good for battlefield3 do you know of any? I am using a microsoft blue track mouse for gaming that's not meant for gaming and you can't programme the buttons but it's good for flying the chopper it's very precise...


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





litster said:


> For a lot of games 2-key-rollover is enough.  But sometimes it won't work for FPS if you need to move forward and right and also reload and jump at the same time.  You would need 6KRO or more.  Most USB keybaords do 6KRO as that's the default USB implementation for keyboards (6 individual keys plus modifiers: shifts, ctrl, alt, etc).  Some keyboards like Leopold can do N-key roll over on USB.  Poker can do NKRO as well.  Some of the NKRO implementation don't work on OS X though.  Most of the 6KRO can become NKRO over PS/2 port, if PS/2 is supported.
> 
> Rosewill, CM Storm are value gaming keyboards.  CM Storm tenkeyless is around $70 when discounted.  Leopold is good at around $110 from elitekeyboards.com. Filco is also very good, at round $140+ from keyboardco fulfilled by Amazon in the USA.  Both Leopold and Filco are better made keyboards with better PCB design and manufacturing than Poker, Rosewill, and CM Storm.  But you don't game better on the cheaper 6KRO keyboards.
> 
> ...


 
   
  As you might have suspected by my mechanical keyboard talk, I'm a fellow Geekhacker. I do have to admit that I don't browse those forums as much as I used to now that I pretty much know what I want...either a Cherry MX Clear board or a converted IBM Model F 122-key.
   
  In the meantime, in addition to the Model M, I've also got a DSI Modular Mac (6KRO tenkeyless Cherry MX Blue board), two BTC-5339s (foam-and-foil capacitive NKRO boards), a Wang board of some sort (clicky yellow/orange Omrons with ALPS-esque stems), and a Dell AT101W (black ALPS). I cycle between them every now and then, but it's usually all about the Model M and the DSIMM.
   


our martin said:


> I have always thought that the logitech g110 was the best value gaming keyboard


 
   
  Not to mechanical keyboard fans; it's rubber-dome, like all Logitech boards.
   
  If only I could find a way to refit this Logitech G15v1 I found at a thrift store with mechanical keyswitches throughout...it would take an immense amount of work, though, and all I'd really get out of it would be the LCD.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> As you might have suspected by my mechanical keyboard talk, I'm a fellow Geekhacker. I do have to admit that I don't browse those forums as much as I used to now that I pretty much know what I want...either a Cherry MX Clear board or a converted IBM Model F 122-key.
> 
> In the meantime, in addition to the Model M, I've also got a DSI Modular Mac (6KRO tenkeyless Cherry MX Blue board), two BTC-5339s (foam-and-foil capacitive NKRO boards), a Wang board of some sort (clicky yellow/orange Omrons with ALPS-esque stems), and a Dell AT101W (black ALPS). I cycle between them every now and then, but it's usually all about the Model M and the DSIMM.
> 
> ...


 
  So mechanical keyboards are the best then..razor do mechanical keyboards are they the ones to get?


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





our martin said:


> So mechanical keyboards are the best then..razor do mechanical keyboards are they the ones to get?


 
   
  It's not as simple as "buy X brand keyboards". Mechanical keyswitches come in all sorts of varieties: mainly clicky (has a distinct tactile change during travel, along with a clicking noise), tactile (keeps the tactile change, but doesn't have the clicky noise), and linear (completely smooth travel with no noise or other indication of switch actuation or release).
   
  Clicky switches include buckling springs (IBM Model M and its Unicomp descendants) and Cherry MX Blues, tactile switches include Cherry MX Clears and Cherry MX Browns (though I highly dispute the latter, since the bump is very subtle), and linear switches include Cherry MX Blacks and Cherry MX Reds (the difference being that Blacks are stiffer and Reds have lower spring tension, thus easier to depress).
   
  You'll have to pick the switch that suits your preferences, and it may not fall within the usual rhetoric. It's also not always the easiest of choices since brand new boards tend to be expensive, and you don't generally find mechanical keyboards on display at electronics stores to try out.
   
  I suggest doing some reading on the Geekhack and Deskthority wikis to gain some more knowledge on the keyboard offerings available and hopefully choose one that best fits your tastes. There's quite a lot of boards out there, especially ones based on Cherry MX switches.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> It's not as simple as "buy X brand keyboards". Mechanical keyswitches come in all sorts of varieties: mainly clicky (has a distinct tactile change during travel, along with a clicking noise), tactile (keeps the tactile change, but doesn't have the clicky noise), and linear (completely smooth travel with no noise or other indication of switch actuation or release).
> 
> Clicky switches include buckling springs (IBM Model M and its Unicomp descendants) and Cherry MX Blues, tactile switches include Cherry MX Clears and Cherry MX Browns (though I highly dispute the latter, since the bump is very subtle), and linear switches include Cherry MX Blacks and Cherry MX Reds (the difference being that Blacks are stiffer and Reds have lower spring tension, thus easier to depress).
> 
> ...


 
  I agree it's for my new gaming build and i am waiting for the amd 7990 to come out first but it was a toss between logitech and razer but i think i decided on the g19 with steel series gaming mouse but i won't rush out and buy until the 7990s out you never know what's around the corner..i am getting a cheap keyboard for my acer touchscreen all in one pc that i am using now ,i already have a new mouse, i am spending about £60 on the keyboard any suggestions would be appreciated,it doesn't even have to be a gaming one it's just that the one that came with the pc is a bit hit and miss even though i have just replaced the batteries it sometimes misses letters!


----------



## Makiah S

G500 and Sidewinder X4 will be a nice additon to my rig for under +100


----------



## our martin

I ended up buying a joypad instead, i bought syndicate but the product code won't work for some reason?


----------



## Makiah S

Nice, still debating between Logitech mouse of EVo Ec1. I'll go Logitech most likely. Just trying to decide now which to buy first, key board or mouse ;3


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Nice, still debating between Logitech mouse of EVo Ec1. I'll go Logitech most likely. Just trying to decide now which to buy first, key board or mouse ;3


 
  for my new build it will ge logitech g19 g13 and a steel series gaming mouse..


----------



## Hoax

I read alot about Gaming keyboards and read alot of reviews of all popular game keyboards, alot of them got some nasty flaws (like issues with back lights under the keys, or losing power on the keyboard during the game because the usb can barely supply enough power to the keyboards (especially with backlights.) when pressing alot of keys at once
   
  I did end up buying a Thermal Take Esports (without backlights) .. It even got a fan on the keyboard to cool down your hands. I used the keybaord for maybe 2 days and after that I got sick of it.
  I think as with many game keyboards the keys pressure is very different (to make sure you dont accidently push a wrong button) . Also i really couldnt discover a noteicable input lag between a so called game keyboard and my old school ibm keyboard. The macro keys i hardly ever used as well.. Also one of the most annoying things i found (and im not sure if this is on other game keyboards too) is the click sound. I prefer my old ibm keyboard for the silence and the keys just press alot nicer and easier. This gaming keyboard I got is just still in its original package somewhere in the closet. The only reason I still got it is because it just looks cool lol. But no more gaming keyboards for me, I thought of trying another one with backlights but i get enough light on my keyboard from the screen in the dark
  
  Edit - Just tried to find out which model I got exactly .. Its the KB-9910 and it only costs between 5 and 10 USD ! So you cant really go wrong giving it a try. Its my all time fav from different keyboards i been using over the years (more expensive logitech/microsoft and the Thermal Take Gaming keyboard) . Think I really like the compact size + the silence and key pressure make it a winner for me. And if you still dont like the keyboard you got a great and cheap back up keyboard 
   
  Also I have never ran into any issues yet where i was holding too much keys at once (for example on some ****ty keyboards you can go in crough mode but while holding crouch you cant move because the keyboard cant handle an x amount of keys pressed at once).


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





hoax said:


> I read alot about Gaming keyboards and read alot of reviews of all popular game keyboards, alot of them got some nasty flaws (like issues with back lights under the keys, or losing power on the keyboard during the game because the usb can barely supply enough power to the keyboards (especially with backlights.) when pressing alot of keys at once
> 
> I did end up buying a Thermal Take Esports (without backlights) .. It even got a fan on the keyboard to cool down your hands. I used the keybaord for maybe 2 days and after that I got sick of it.
> I think as with many game keyboards the keys pressure is very different (to make sure you dont accidently push a wrong button) . Also i really couldnt discover a noteicable input lag between a so called game keyboard and my old school ibm keyboard. The macro keys i hardly ever used as well.. Also one of the most annoying things i found (and im not sure if this is on other game keyboards too) is the click sound. I prefer my old ibm keyboard for the silence and the keys just press alot nicer and easier. This gaming keyboard I got is just still in its original package somewhere in the closet. The only reason I still got it is because it just looks cool lol. But no more gaming keyboards for me, I thought of trying another one with backlights but i get enough light on my keyboard from the screen in the dark
> ...


 

 Yea that's called Ghosting, when you can't press more than x amount of key at one tiime. I like Marcos and they are fun to use in arcade based fighters, Or in mmorpgs when you need to spam your buffs. But I'm getting the mouse first, as I got a new-ish USB keyboard I'll use till I start getting heavy into MMO's then I'll proably get the Side Winder :3, still when you spend SO much on a pc and pair it with an old key board xD seems kinda silly, but like you said, the older stuff might be the best! I most certinaly don't like "flat" key boards, like on laptops <.<


----------



## TrollDragon

I still use my G15 v1 that I bought years ago.
  Very durable product, only had it apart once to thoroughly clean it. (There has got to be a 100 screws in that thing)
   
  When it finally packs in I'll be looking for another backlit keyboard, (must have feature) but I don't think I'll get the G19 unless I can get it for a really good price, like half off.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> I still use my G15 v1 that I bought years ago.
> Very durable product, only had it apart once to thoroughly clean it. (There has got to be a 100 screws in that thing)
> 
> When it finally packs in I'll be looking for another backlit keyboard, (must have feature) but I don't think I'll get the G19 unless I can get it for a really good price, like half off.


 

 Nice


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Yea that's called Ghosting, when you can't press more than x amount of key at one tiime.


 
   
  Technically, ghosting is when you press multiple keys and an extra key that you didn't press gets triggered as well due to the keyboard matrix, which can be just as undesirable. They generally limit the board's rollover (how many keys can be pressed simultaneously before the next ones are dropped) to prevent that from happening.
   
  I'm not sure what caused the rift in terms between "anti-ghosting" and "N-key rollover" to describe the same thing...marketing, probably.
   
  Though what I really don't understand is why most keyboard manufacturers can't just spend a few more cents on diodes and make their keyboards full NKRO...I guess that's cost-cutting for you. Some of them will just make a "gaming-optimized" matrix where the left-hand side has more key combinations that don't hit the 2KRO limit like on most keyboards, but it's still 2KRO because there's at least one three-key combination that fails to go through entirely. (It's especially baffling when you see "gaming" keyboards from the likes of Logitech and Razer doing it...then again, "gaming" products have a reputation for being cheap cash-ins. Just ask anyone here about gaming headsets...)


----------



## our martin

The new joypad i bought not one game works how it should even battlefield3s commands are all over the place..


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





our martin said:


> The new joypad i bought not one game works how it should even battlefield3s commands are all over the place..


 

 :[, I'm sorry to hear that. My Dual action pad is working nicely on my new system! That takes care of my Dugeon Crawling and Driving needs, just need a Key Board and mice pair for MMO and FPS, in addition I got a hard drive that disappeared -.-


----------



## TrollDragon

Joypads... 90% of the games today only support an XBox 360 Controller for windows, so you either buy one of those and have zero problems right out of the box.
  Or you have to run an emulator such as x360ce
   
http://code.google.com/p/x360ce/wiki/MainPage
   
  I run this with my Rumblepad 2 from Logitech and the games detect the Rumblepad as a 360 Controller.  You just have to drop the x360ce files in the games directory.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Joypads... 90% of the games today only support an XBox 360 Controller for windows, so you either buy one of those and have zero problems right out of the box.
> Or you have to run an emulator such as x360ce
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/x360ce/wiki/MainPage
> ...


 

 Nice, that's conveient. I've not actually had to much issue with the logitech driver actaully, [so long as the game loads without a freaking client] the driver will boot the game and the game pad with Key Board configs, so the game thinks your Game pad is just a keyboard in essance. I've been suprised by how mny games it's worked with honestly :3


----------



## TrollDragon

The Logitech software works really nice.
  Mostly it's the direct ports of XBox or PS3 games you'll need the emulator for, easier for the programmers to support one API and make known calls to x_input...
   
  Ahh back in the old days games all came with config layouts for all the different Joysticks... MechWarrior 2 and Flightsim... but I digress.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> The Logitech software works really nice.
> Mostly it's the direct ports of XBox or PS3 games you'll need the emulator for, easier for the programmers to support one API and make known calls to x_input...
> 
> Ahh back in the old days games all came with config layouts for all the different Joysticks... MechWarrior 2 and Flightsim... but I digress.


 

 I know I know, xD we had an old Joy Stick. I'll have to look into that emulator though, the instructions still aren't to clear but nothing we can't fool around with to learn.
   
  But primarly, I like game pad for Driving games... as I suck HARD without em [xD got in to some nasty Crashes with my key board in DiRT 3 yesterday lol]


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> :[, I'm sorry to hear that. My Dual action pad is working nicely on my new system! That takes care of my Dugeon Crawling and Driving needs, just need a Key Board and mice pair for MMO and FPS, in addition I got a hard drive that disappeared.. It was the only one that they had in the shop i will probably use it for a driving game or something...I returned syndicate because the code wouldn't work in enchange for alan wake it's turning out to be a decent game it's a bit like stephen king doing a silent hill game..And you say that you had a hard drive that disappeard,i had to do a factory reset on my pc and my blue ray player has vanished but that's pc's for you they are not plug and play like consoles!


----------



## Hoax

If you consider the G19 have a look at this thread on the logitech support forum. This thread I found when I was looking for a gaming keyboard with backlight..
   
  http://forums.logitech.com/t5/G-Series-Gaming-Keyboards/G19-Windows-7-and-x58-790i-motherboards-Official-thread/td-p/433799
   
  It pretty much scared me off from buying. Im sure there's alot of people without any issues but after seeing 28 pages of people reporting issues of losing connection with the G19 and other issues caused by its USB connection I went looking for something else.
   
  a + is that Logitech seems to be very active there trying to help though


----------



## our martin

The only reason i never bought a xbox360 wired controller was because i have the wireless one my xbox360 went off and i didn't fancy buying another one!


----------



## dreadful

I recently upgraded  my keyboard and decided to move over to a mechanical board and got the cm storm quickfire w/ mx browns. I decided to switch over from rubber dome boards because of the better typing experience and with the higher end rubber dome boards it just seemed like you were paying for eye candy.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





dreadful said:


> I recently upgraded  my keyboard and decided to move over to a mechanical board and got the cm storm quickfire w/ mx browns. I decided to switch over from rubber dome boards because of the better typing experience and with the higher end rubber dome boards it just seemed like you were paying for eye candy.


----------



## Hoax

Did you check out the Thermaltake Esports Challenger Ultimate? when i researched these keyboards I couldnt find any serious issues and they seem to rate very high. The only thing I didnt like (on my challenger which is the basic model) was that it made alot more sound than my old ibm keyboard
   
  You can find lots of youtube reviews on the board


----------



## Dzjudz

I was in the market for a new keyboard and decided on the Razer BlackWidow with the Cherry MX Blue keys, the 'clicky' ones. I can see how for fast and frequent doubletapping you might want to go for a different model, but for typing, FPS, RPG, pretty much all my gaming needs, I absolutely love it. Especially coming from a dome keyboard.


----------



## Imminent Rueage

I've been using a Filco Ninja Majestouch with MX Brown's for the past few months and am VERY happy with it. I have gotten 3 other friends to switch to Mechanical boards since my purchase as well.(2 using Filco's like mine and the other using a Das) One of the best purchases you can make as far as computer peripherals go. I came from a rev. 1 Logitech G15, which was, in many peoples opinon, the best dome gaming keyboard ever offered. I have used a Logitech G19 and was very unimpressed with the keys on that in comparison to my G15(this was before I had the Filco). I've also owned a couple Microsoft Natural Ergonomics which were very nice as far as dome boards go.  My next purchase will be a Topre RealForce, as I hear great things about them.
   
  I do miss a few things about my G15 though. Backlit keys are very nice for gaming in the dark and media and 'g' keys do come in handy, but there are getting to be more options. The Ducky Shine is readily available now and Cooler Master has been coming out with some interesting offerings, but I don't know if i could give up on the Filco quality to go to one of those boards.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





imminent rueage said:


> I've been using a Filco Ninja Majestouch with MX Brown's for the past few months and am VERY happy with it. I have gotten 3 other friends to switch to Mechanical boards since my purchase as well.(2 using Filco's like mine and the other using a Das) One of the best purchases you can make as far as computer peripherals go. I came from a rev. 1 Logitech G11, which was, in many peoples opinon, the best dome gaming keyboard ever offered. I have used a Logitech G19 and was very unimpressed with the keys on that in comparison to my G11(this was before I had the Filco). I've also owned a couple Microsoft Natural Ergonomics which were very nice as far as dome boards go.  My next purchase will be a Topre RealForce, as I hear great things about them.
> 
> I do miss a few things about my G11 though. Backlit keys are very nice for gaming in the dark and media and 'g' keys do come in handy, but there are getting to be more options. The Ducky Shine is readily available now and Cooler Master has been coming out with some interesting offerings, but I don't know if i could give up on the Filco quality to go to one of those boards.


 
I am going to have to get one,the joypad i just bought won't programme with battlefield3 properly so i will have to use it for a racer or something i am thinking of getting the microsoft backlit one i think it's the x4 wired one..better for gaming wired,it will be for battlefield3 flying the choppers! p.s what it was the gaming shops don't sell keyboards anymore and the shop that sells them is quite far up the road and i couldn't be bothered walking that far so i bought a joypad and a game instead!


----------



## NamelessPFG

I don't know what flying a chopper in BF3 is like, but if it's anything like BF2 or the earlier titles, I'd want nothing less than a full-size flight stick. As a friend of mine put it, the flight controls are surprisingly realistic for such an overall unrealistic game, to the point that they're not really comfortable without proper flight controls.
   
  (And they're still very unrealistic if you start moving into hardcore flight sims like IL-2 Sturmovik or Falcon 4.0 or the DCS series, but that's a topic for another thread.)
   
  Then again, chances are they tweaked the flight models to be more comfortable for gamepad use at the expense of flight sticks. Wouldn't surprise me at all given the direction the Battlefield series is heading in.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> I don't know what flying a chopper in BF3 is like, but if it's anything like BF2 or the earlier titles, I'd want nothing less than a full-size flight stick. As a friend of mine put it, the flight controls are surprisingly realistic for such an overall unrealistic game, to the point that they're not really comfortable without proper flight controls.
> 
> (And they're still very unrealistic if you start moving into hardcore flight sims like IL-2 Sturmovik or Falcon 4.0 or the DCS series, but that's a topic for another thread.)
> 
> Then again, chances are they tweaked the flight models to be more comfortable for gamepad use at the expense of flight sticks. Wouldn't surprise me at all given the direction the Battlefield series is heading in.


 
  A keyboard and a mouse is about the best thing to play battlefield3 most controllers and flight sticks don't work for some reason! p.s I don't know how you can't not go out and buy battlefield3 it's much better than bad company 2..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s this makes you want a game doesn't it,by the way it's not me i am english!


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





our martin said:


> A keyboard and a mouse is about the best thing to play battlefield3 most controllers and flight sticks don't work for some reason! p.s I don't know how you can't not go out and buy battlefield3 it's much better than bad company 2..p.s this makes you want a game doesn't it,by the way it's not me i am english!


 
   
  Well, yes, the KB+M is the best input device for a FPS _except when you're in an aircraft_. Trying to fly with KB+M alone in Battlefield or OFP/ArmA is a total disaster.
   
  And as for not buying BF3...let's just say I feel really burned on Bad Company 2 (even for $20), and the open beta didn't reassure me at all. Stupid Battlelog interface, the strange inability to bind mouse buttons 3/4/5 in the beta, the inability to rebind controls AT ALL without wasting a multiplayer server slot...
   
  Note that my standard for the Battlefield series in general is Battlefield *2*, though I do like BF1942 vehicular combat a bit better. At least BF2 didn't overdo the unlocks like BF2142 onward...sure, there were alternative primary weapons, but it's not like the default ones were utter crap for the most part, and I didn't have to unlock things like the defibrillator or BASIC HAND GRENADES (okay, that one was just BF2142)...
   
  Oh, and since this is an audio-centric forum, I find the Frostbite engine's software sound mixing much worse, too. Give me my OpenAL back!
   
  So yeah, I have my reasons for generally favoring older FPSs, even among established series.
   
  *watches more of that video* Wow, BF3 seems VERY forgiving with mid-air collisions. In older Battlefield games, that's generally instant death.


----------



## Imminent Rueage

KB+M in BF3 is much better than in BF2, and over the past couple updates they improved it even more. I haven't used a joystick so I cannot comment on how well it works in BF3. I am not a huge fan of the Battlelog interface either, although it does work fairly well. BF3 has some awesome sounds that BF2 didn't have, but I 100% agree that the SSM in BF3 is inferior to BF2's Hardware Accelerated sound, and sadly the majority of games are going the same direction...
   
  I was one of those guys that went out and bought BF2142 on release day and that really turned me off of the franchise, but I really do enjoy BF3 and after making the mistake of buying MW2 and BO(yes i bought both of them...) I was ready for a change in franchises and the Frostbite 2 is impressive IMO as far as graphics and optimization go.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





imminent rueage said:


> KB+M in BF3 is much better than in BF2, and over the past couple updates they improved it even more. I haven't used a joystick so I cannot comment on how well it works in BF3. I am not a huge fan of the Battlelog interface either, although it does work fairly well. BF3 has some awesome sounds that BF2 didn't have, but I 100% agree that the SSM in BF3 is inferior to BF2's Hardware Accelerated sound, and sadly the majority of games are going the same direction...
> 
> I was one of those guys that went out and bought BF2142 on release day and that really turned me off of the franchise, but I really do enjoy BF3 and after making the mistake of buying MW2 and BO(yes i bought both of them...) I was ready for a change in franchises and the Frostbite 2 is impressive IMO as far as graphics and optimization go.


 
  are you playing it on pc?


----------



## Imminent Rueage

Yeah, I steer clear of console gaming.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





imminent rueage said:


> Yeah, I steer clear of console gaming.


 
  Do you want to go on with me? p.s i am just an average player if you want to go on just give me a message with your battlefield name and i will send you a friends request!


----------



## our martin

Why we are on the subject of battlefield 3 hears what i am listening to right now when i am playing the game so i can still hear the lock..http://soundcloud.com/jazzmoslounge Good flying tunes!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Well, yes, the KB+M is the best input device for a FPS _except when you're in an aircraft_. Trying to fly with KB+M alone in Battlefield or OFP/ArmA is a total disaster.
> 
> And as for not buying BF3...let's just say I feel really burned on Bad Company 2 (even for $20), and the open beta didn't reassure me at all. Stupid Battlelog interface, the strange inability to bind mouse buttons 3/4/5 in the beta, the inability to rebind controls AT ALL without wasting a multiplayer server slot...
> 
> ...


 
  You get use to flying the choppers with keyboard and a mouse at first you go upside down but after a while it becomes second nature and you will be thinking to yourself why did i think i will never be able to fly the chopper because it's just like driving the tank so easy..But i agree it takes time to get use to all the jets and locks coming from all over the place and you feel a bit silly crashing into things but you become a good pilot in no time! p.s thanks for keeping this thread going!


----------



## Imminent Rueage

Hey, +1 on the Guido's Lounge Cafe link, I'm listening to it right now. Very relaxing. PM'd, and I'm only average in BF3 as well as I haven't played too terrible much.(Rank 22)


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





imminent rueage said:


> Hey, +1 on the Guido's Lounge Cafe link, I'm listening to it right now. Very relaxing. PM'd, and I'm only average in BF3 as well as I haven't played too terrible much.(Rank 22)


 
  good to hear that's why i never put my battlefield name up so people can't see my stats, i bet zombie_x is a good player because he has completed all the resident evil games on the hardest settings!


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





imminent rueage said:


> KB+M in BF3 is much better than in BF2, and over the past couple updates they improved it even more. I haven't used a joystick so I cannot comment on how well it works in BF3. I am not a huge fan of the Battlelog interface either, although it does work fairly well. BF3 has some awesome sounds that BF2 didn't have, but I 100% agree that the SSM in BF3 is inferior to BF2's Hardware Accelerated sound, and sadly the majority of games are going the same direction...
> 
> I was one of those guys that went out and bought BF2142 on release day and that really turned me off of the franchise, but I really do enjoy BF3 and after making the mistake of buying MW2 and BO(yes i bought both of them...) I was ready for a change in franchises and the Frostbite 2 is impressive IMO as far as graphics and optimization go.


 
   
  I can't rule out the possibility that the finished, patched game has improved KB+M input. The beta did shock me with the whole mouse button thing given that BF:BC2's open beta didn't have that issue, though.
   
  Also note that the very first thing I do when running a new game is customize the controls. Being an ESDF user generally enforces that, along with wanting to use my G500's extra mouse buttons.
   
  The actual sound design and effects in BF:BC2 and BF3 are great; it's the software sound mixer that's the problem. Even Mad Lust Envy notices the poor directionality in the mixing, and he only plays on consoles (meaning he's never heard the older titles with proper hardware-accelerated sound). Ideally, we'd have that sound design and effects paired with the OpenAL API, so the sound card or Rapture3D does all the actual mixing to great positional effect. (But no, we have to have games with worse positional audio than games released back in 1998...*sighs*)
   
  I didn't buy BF2142 on release day; instead, I picked it up on Origin years after its heyday for a mere $5. Finding out I had to unlock a lot of basic things to have a chance against all the veterans did NOT please me, and I consider it the beginning of the end for that reason alone, even if the rest of the game is very promising.
   
  I still haven't purchased a single Call of Duty game; the first game + United Offensive are the only ones that give me even the slightest interest, and during their heyday, I was too busy playing BF1942 and Unreal Tournament. For that matter, Battlefield following the CoD:MW formula is what puts me off so much, even if BF2142's ridiculous unlock system predates CoD4:MW. I want Battlefield to be Battlefield, not CoD with the occasional vehicle. (Yes, I know, UO had tanks and other vehicles, but it's the exception to the series, not the rule.)
   
   


our martin said:


> You get use to flying the choppers with keyboard and a mouse at first you go upside down but after a while it becomes second nature and you will be thinking to yourself why did i think i will never be able to fly the chopper because it's just like driving the tank so easy..But i agree it takes time to get use to all the jets and locks coming from all over the place and you feel a bit silly crashing into things but you become a good pilot in no time! p.s thanks for keeping this thread going!


 
   
  Observing that video you linked closely shows that the pilot was indeed using KB+M. If anything, it might feel a bit like piloting a helicopter in Crysis: ridiculously easy and quite natural with KB+M because of how the helicopter responds.
   
  Classic Battlefield titles (especially BF1942 with the Desert Combat mod), by contrast, does not respond that way; it feels more like crudely emulating a joystick with a mouse, to the point where I'd need to be constantly moving the mouse to maintain a constant tilt on the controls, so to speak.


----------



## LancerX

I have been looking for a nice, backlit mechanical keyboard that would do great duty for both typing and gaming.  As such, I settled on Cherry MX Brown switches (medium keypress, mechanical feedback, and no "click").
   
  I first purchased a CM Storm Quickfire Pro (which I'm typing on right now).  However, as you can see below, only the "gaming cluster" of keys is lit on this model. My gaming room is dimly lit, and I found that while the lit keys showed up great, the non-lit ones were even harder to see once your eyes adjusted to the lit keys.  In all other ways, this board is built like a tank, and I kept it to use at work.  Cooler Master is soon releasing one called the Trigger, which is entirely backlit and features macro keys.
   

  I finally settled on a Cherry MX Brown board from a relatively new company called Max Keyboards - the Nighthawk X8.  They also make a Cherry Red version called the X9.   This thing is awesome - precise mechanical action, built super-tough, matte no-smudge finish, very well-done adjustable key backlighting, media controls (master volume was important to me), headset audio passthrough, two USB sockets, gaming mode (disable Windows key), and even macro recording (if you use such things).  Even comes with a nice memory foam wrist rest.  Not cheap, but you'll never need to buy another keyboard.
   
  Max is actually having a 20% off sale right now, if you're interested.


----------



## dreadful

I hope you have good luck the the NIghthawk FWIR it's the same oem as Qpad and Xarmor. And they are both known for their fail rate hopefully they worked out the bugs this time.


----------



## LancerX

One of the forum users over at Custom PC Review had emailed Max PC about the similarities with Xarmor (and Qpad).  Here was the email he received back:
   
   
   


> We are not affiliate or have any relation with XArmor. We design our board with all the features and material.
> For your reference, below is quick comparison between XArmor and Max Keyboard product:
> Xarmor - (No) onboard memory, (No) software, (No) braided cables, (No) resistor on all leds, (No) full usb nkey roller, 2 usb cables instead.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I read elsewhere that while the boards are manufactured at the same OEM, the components (including the board) were custom-designed by Max Keyboard.
   
  FWIW, I'm very impressed so far.  It was the only board that had all the features I was looking for with no compromises.  Reviews have been pretty much unanimous as well.


----------



## Imminent Rueage

Those Max's are very intriguing. It looks like they are everything the Deck should have been. I hadn't heard anything about them and I did a lot of research before buying my Filco. Maybe I will make that my next purchase instead of the Topre. Have you used any other Mechanical boards that you can use for comparison in quality?
   
  Also, what are the differences in the Nighthawk X8 and the G1NL? Is there anything other than aesthetics?


----------



## Amorgan

Im a noob on gaming keyboards. Do you guys can give me some suggestions on keyboards on the $50 price range?


----------



## LancerX

Quote: 





imminent rueage said:


> Those Max's are very intriguing. It looks like they are everything the Deck should have been. I hadn't heard anything about them and I did a lot of research before buying my Filco. Maybe I will make that my next purchase instead of the Topre. Have you used any other Mechanical boards that you can use for comparison in quality?
> 
> Also, what are the differences in the Nighthawk X8 and the G1NL? Is there anything other than aesthetics?


 
   

  What didn't you like about your Deck board?  That's one I was considering before I found the Max.
   
  If you don't need the backlighting, then I'm sure the Filco is every bit as nice as the Max boards (and they've been around a lot longer).  In the end, the Cherry switches are really the most important part as long as the board is made well, right?
   
  Regarding other mechanical boards, I have a CM Storm (Cooler Master) Quickfire Pro at work.  It is very sturdily-built, and feels and types just like my Max.  I would have kept the Quickfire Pro for home, but I realized I needed full 104-key backlighting in that room.  Note that I've only had the Quickfire Pro for about a month, so I don't have that much experience with either.
   
  Other than the shell, the Tesoro Durandal Ultimate boards actually look a LOT like the Nighthawk.  They might actually feature the same guts?  (The headset and USB jacks appear to be in exactly the same place, seems to be the same cord, and the cord emerges from the board in the same position.)  I hadn't heard of the G1NL board before today.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Seems like Deck still has one advantage over Max Keyboards, though: they offer Cherry MX Clear switches.
   
  Not enough keyboard vendors offer those switches...they're generally what the MX Browns should be to me.


----------



## Makiah S

nice reads, you guys got any suggestion on a $100 Cherry MX Brown board, I saw the new Cool Master it was like $119, but I kinda need to only spend about 100, and sadly Macros would be nice as well, since I play Fighters, Rpg's and Shooters >.>


----------



## Imminent Rueage

What about the non-backlit Durandal G1N from Max? http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-durandal-g1n-mechanical-keyboard.html


----------



## Mawnee

I snagged a logitech G11 at a great price a few years ago and haven't looked back. After years of constant use it still looks and works like new. The macro keys are great for MMOs. The software for programming them is a breeze to use. Between my G11 and my Razer Naga MMo mouse I can always program buttons and shortcuts right where I need them


----------



## Imminent Rueage

I was in love with my Rev. 1 G15 for many years. I then introduced myself to the world of mechanical keyboards and haven't looked back. Your G11, same design as my G15(minus the LCD screen was one of the better dome boards ever made IMO, but trust me, a mechanical board will put it to shame.


----------



## LancerX

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> nice reads, you guys got any suggestion on a $100 Cherry MX Brown board, I saw the new Cool Master it was like $119, but I kinda need to only spend about 100, and sadly Macros would be nice as well, since I play Fighters, Rpg's and Shooters >.>


 
   
  The Cooler Master Storm Quickfire Pro is a full 104-key board with Cherry MX Browns, and it's less than $100 USD on Amazon.  And. if you don't need/want a numpad, then CM's Quickfire Rapid is only $76 on Amazon.  Typing on a Quickfire Pro right now.  They are built _very_ sturdily.
   
  I have one of the Max Nighthawks, but haven't seen the unlit Durandal model in person.  I will say that Max's customer service seems to be very good, so that's a plus.


----------



## LancerX

Quote: 





mawnee said:


> and my Razer Naga MMo mouse I can always program buttons and shortcuts right where I need them


 
   
  I will totally second your praise for the Razer Naga mouse.  I've had mine for a few years and _love it _for gaming!


----------



## our martin

I ended up buying a cheap keyboard today for the pc i am using now while i am waiting for the amd7990s to be released(and then i can start to build my new gaming pc)it's the microsoft media 600 wired keyboard which was the only one that they had in stock in the shop but it's still a good keyboard that feels nice for typing! My gaming keyboard will either be the razer black widow stealth edition with razer mamba or the logitech g19 g13 and g700 gaming mouse! p.s does anyone know which is the best gaming keyboard the g19 or g510?


----------



## our martin




----------



## JoshR

I love my razer lycosa


----------



## our martin

P.s this is not me!


----------



## evilhippie

I've been starting to go a bit keyboard crazy lately, got a filco full sized camo with brown switches and a tenkeyless with mx blacks.  Even though I must have read dozens of testimonials complaining about the 60g of actuation pressure on the black keys, I find them far superior to the browns for gaming in general, especially FPS titles.  Case in point, my battlefield performance has improved considerably with the blacks, I no longer find myself hitting the wrong key when trying to switch weapons from the 1-5 keys, for example.  Surprisingly though, I also seem to type with less errors on the black keys, though the browns are definitely just as nice.  It really seems to come down to preference and what types of games you play.  Personally, I tend to slam on the keys with massive force so that might be why I seem to be gravitating towards the black switches.  I'm really curious to try the blues and reds though!
   
  Speaking of which, Amazon has the cooler master quickfire rapid for 67 dollars now, which has blue switches and is supposedly a filco clone with a more plasticy (and arguably uglier) construction.
   
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-QuickFire-Mechanical-SGK-4000-GKCL1-US/dp/B0068INSUM
   
  Edit: seems to be back to 76, meh


----------



## bobdohl

I'm not sure if this has been said, but i personally love my das keyboard. I have the stealth pro edition. give the perfect tactile feel for both gaming and standard typing.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bobdohl said:


> I'm not sure if this has been said, but i personally love my das keyboard. I have the stealth pro edition. give the perfect tactile feel for both gaming and standard typing.


----------



## chiefzavala

i love using my logi g110


----------



## rio197

I'm using the Razer Lycosa. I don't program my keyboards anyway so this one's good enough. It can take a beating too.


----------



## Velsu

I love my Razer Black Widow but with Guild Wars 2 release coming close im planning on purchasing Razer Nostromo.


----------



## DM616

For $45 I'm pleased with my Sidewinder X4. I love illuminated keys. <_<


----------



## Drmayo

I'm currently using a Filco Ninja 2 with brown switches, it's one of the best purchases I've made technology wise.


----------



## Wirbel

A quality mechanical is heaven.
   
  Currently typing on the Das Ultimate S Silent (blank keys, brown switches) and absolutely love it. A great purchase that will last for YEARS. I find brown switches the most versatile, and would generally avoid the "gamer" mechanical keyboards in favor of models like Das or Filco.


----------



## designbykai

I use Ducky Shine CherryMX Brown, White LED version. Brilliant for SC2 and stuff
  LED backlighting is nice (including wasd-only fps mode), or just turn off for stealth mode
  Got a cheap Ducky leather wrist wrest from PChome for it too, total quality perfect match
   
  Apart from the sexy LEDs, the reason I chose it over Leopold/Filco/Das is that it has Function+Multimedia Fkeys (volume/mute/play etc), and extra keys in the top right instead of logo - repeat rate, or calculator/myComp/email etc.
   
  I wouldn't mind trying a CherryMX Red mech kb too, might get one eventually, probably a tenkeyless one (no numpad) as it reduces the distance between kb and mouse arms; more desk space.
  Heard Cherry Red are very easy to press (but still nice and tactile), making them perfect for RTS like Sc2, but not as good as Brown/blue for typing.
   
  A friend has the Cherry Black switch version of my Ducky and says its a bit hard to press sometimes, especially for typing, but quite nice for FPS games (less accidental strafing etc, you have to JAM them keys in to move around)


----------



## bcschmerker4

This Topic makes for good intelligence on candidates for a replacement of the first of my two Logitech® G15 Mk II's (spec., PID SC0131500CH, 110-key U. S. layout), which is going bad after two years' hard use; synthetic-spring-dome technology doesn't last forever.  The Cherry® MX Blues make for one viable option for an IBM® PS/85-compatible replacement keyboard.  And I already know about the various Unicomp® 101-, 102-, 104-, and 105-key models based on the 1980's-vintage Model M technology (buckling-spring-actuated DuPont® Mylar® membrane switches) inherited from International Business Machines Corporation; maybe I can help with specs for a new 130- to 132-key Model M frame to support 122- and 126-key terminal-style models for all languages (especially Japanese Multistation apps).
   
  For my LinUX box, due to be rebuilt for Ubuntu® 12.04.1-LTS as of 25 August 2012, what I _really_ want is an upgrade of the classic IBM® 61103xx 122-keys (ideally P/N 6110344 from the 3270PC, Type 5271) built on the no-longer-manufacturable (due to environmental laws) Model F technology from the late 1970's, which uses buckling-spring-actuated capacitive keysensors in a three-layer curved fiberglass printed-circuit board; a new controller chip, either an Intel® P80C49 or D87C49, or a Motorola® MC68HC05 or MC68HC705, should provide for true PC compatibility, provided that it is loaded with the correct firmware (not much can be done about the IBM® PMOS oscillator/Johnson counters critical to Model F functionality, in terms of getting power consumption at +5VDC under control for late-model mobos' keyboard ports).


----------



## Gyca

Steelseries 7G or 6Gv2 is my advice, or anything with black cherry switches


----------



## -Shadow-

I have a Das Professional Clicky and Steelseries 7G. 
   
  I really like them both but have been using the DAS more as of late. Those clicking Cherry MX blue switches become addicting......lol


----------



## cdnhacker

I really like my blackwidow ultimate, the clicky cherry blues are really good and with tactile feedback i dont feel like im pounding on the keys all the way to the bottom to get a register


----------



## our martin

Thanks for keeping this thread alive.._www.squidoo.com/top-gaming-*keyboard*_


----------



## SoupWizard

Does it need to be said?
  All < IBM model m


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





soupwizard said:


> Does it need to be said?
> All < IBM model m


 
   
  Unless you're one of the lucky folks with an IBM Model F 122-key and one of those USB adapters designed by someone in the Geekhack community (can't remember his name) that allow full NKRO over USB somehow.
   
  Other than that, it's tough to beat the Model M. Durable keycaps (they don't smooth out and lose their texture quickly even with the pounding I give my keyboards when typing), and the buckling spring feel can't be beat for someone who loves tactility.
   
  Also, they're cheap! Visit your local thrift store or computer shop; they might just have one for a few dollars!
   
  2KRO and lack of Win/Cmd/Meta are the only significant drawbacks, yet its 2KRO layout doesn't even bother me most of the time, unlike some boards where S-D-Space fails (*cough*Dell AT101W*cough*), among other common combos.


----------



## bcschmerker4

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Unless you're one of the lucky folks with an IBM Model F 122-key and one of those USB adapters designed by someone in the Geekhack community (can't remember his name) that allow full NKRO over USB somehow.
> 
> Other than that, it's tough to beat the Model M. Durable keycaps (they don't smooth out and lose their texture quickly even with the pounding I give my keyboards when typing), and the buckling spring feel can't be beat for someone who loves tactility.
> 
> ...


 







 Not that I was planning on a USB adapter.  Both my rigs came with System/85-compatible keyboard/mouse controllers with the appropriate mini-DIN6 jacks; they should have no problem whatsoever with Unicomp® keyboards of appropriate design and firmware.  International Business Machines engineered the Model F and Model M for business applications, for which 2KRO was judged sufficient; 6+KRO would be a serious trick for both, in terms of programming an upgrade controller.
   
  In fact, Unicomp® has 104- and 105-key Model M's, available in two case designs for users of Microsoft® Windows® NT/2000/XP/6+, a continuation of IBM® originals for the Systems/55 and /85 when running Microsoft® Windows® 4-up (introduced with Win 95); they may be able to custom-manufacture 106-key versions for Japanese customers as well.  Potentially, they could manufacture an EnduraPro 109 for the Japanese market (its original, IBM® P/N 5576C01, FRU 66G8362, marketed as an option for the Personal System/55 by IBM Japan Ltd., was manufactured by IBM Canada Ltd. due to patent concerns over the Trackpoint II technology).  I'm thinking of a custom On The Stick 122 emulator, set up for hybrid 3270/5250 duty, as a backup to the IBM® 6110344 hunt; the Model M was engineered to use the most common Model F keycaps.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Model Fs have NKRO by default because they're capacitive boards, from what I understand. The trick with that USB adapter is getting the full NKRO over USB to begin with, since it's usually limited to 6KRO + modifier keys (Ctrl, Alt, Shift).
   
  The Model M was cost-reduced in that they changed the capacitive sensing PCB for a membrane switch layer, but kept the buckling-spring mechanism for the keys. Because they didn't fit diodes on said membrane sheet (don't know if it would be feasible to do), they had to limit the rollover to prevent "ghost" keys from triggering when not pressed. It wasn't much of an issue for business applications, of course.


----------



## Whippler

Got Logitech G13 alongside my Razer Blackwidow ultimate. I play on the g13. but this mechanocal kb is really nice for typing.


----------



## our martin

_


http://www.logitech.com/en-us/67/9514 - United States_


----------



## dolor

I use the qpad mk 50 with red switches. Works to type with when you get used to it. But not that good if you prefer some feedback when pushing down the keys.


----------



## WasabiJ

Realforce 86UB







I love everything about it. It's a great all around-er, very quiet, and the feeling of Topre is really cool. Solid board and the keycaps have a lot of weight to them.


----------



## Makiah S

I paid $112 for a Zowei Celestial CherryMX Brown and I like it! The only issue I have with it is it's a little shorter than most keyboards [so I type some wierd stuff in chat sometimes] but the Close prozimity of the keys and overall closes ness of them is a plus in gaming, also it has no macro or back lights so it's hard to see inthe dark :3


----------



## KCxSmacker

Currently use a mionix Zibal 60. Green glow looks sexy, no windows key on the left side ( big reason why I picked this board), MX Cherry Black, AMAZINGLY sleeved wires, and that CLICKY CLACK! Also using my good old naga for a mouse... which is basically like a second keyboard so I figured I would include it ^_^


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kcxsmacker said:


> Currently use a mionix Zibal 60. Green glow looks sexy, no windows key on the left side ( big reason why I picked this board), MX Cherry Black, AMAZINGLY sleeved wires, and that CLICKY CLACK! Also using my good old naga for a mouse... which is basically like a second keyboard so I figured I would include it ^_^


 
  Nice my Zowei has no extra keys or antyhing it's pure movement control really xD


----------



## KCxSmacker

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Nice my Zowei has no extra keys or antyhing it's pure movement control really xD


 
  Nice! yea I had to have light up keys, or I would have had more options, but yea that keyboard looks really nice. Just looked at their site


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kcxsmacker said:


> Nice! yea I had to have light up keys, or I would have had more options, but yea that keyboard looks really nice. Just looked at their site


 
  yea it's very sleek! And built like a TANK so it works great just not in the dark xD


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I recently picked up the Cooler Master Storm Trigger with the Cherry Browns, upgrading from a Logitech G15. My main interest was the red back-lighting; I don't really care for blue or green LEDs. I really like the feel of the mechanical keyboard and the audible click of the keys. So far very happy with it. My mouse is the G600 which took a bit of getting used to but I really like it now.


----------



## Lux Nocte

Maybe if you play a lot of RTS games. Otherwise it is extremely impractical
http://theperegrine.com/


----------



## blackmarket

Quote: 





wasabij said:


> Realforce 86UB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I like that 1911 desk pad/whatever it is. M1911 is always my sidearm of choice in any fps i play. I just use a normal corsair K90. Gotta have that backlight cause i game in the dark. I like the red switches, they feel like just the right amount of actuation force. Tried black switches and they seemed too fatiguing.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





blackmarket said:


> I like that 1911 desk pad/whatever it is. M1911 is always my sidearm of choice in any fps i play. I just use a normal corsair K90. Gotta have that backlight cause i game in the dark. I like the red switches, they feel like just the right amount of actuation force. Tried black switches and they seemed too fatiguing.


 
  Yea I'd like a back light on my Zowei board >.>


----------



## rio197

You guys (and girls) might want to check this as well: http://gaming-keyboard-review.toptenreviews.com/
  The rankings don't really matter to me but it's a good starting point if you're looking for a gaming keyboard. There's also the question of availability of each of these products in your area.
   
  R


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





rio197 said:


> There's also the question of availability of each of these products in your area.


 
  Nice link, better point!


----------



## PanamaHat

Best typing keyboard?  I have a CmStorm Quickfire Rapid with blue switches atm


----------



## H3ndrix

I think that a gaming mouse is more important that a good keyboard


----------



## Greed

Best gaming keyboard IMO is hands down the Logitech G19. It's a little pricey but packed with features and has updates for new games and applications to work with the remarkable LCD screen.


----------



## Dyaems

any keyboard that can press 7 keys at the same time without modifier keys with red or white LED? thanks!


----------



## Porter1

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> any keyboard that can press 7 keys at the same time without modifier keys with red or white LED? thanks!


 

 either you game with both hands on the keyboard or one of your hands has too many digits


----------



## Lux Nocte

I used to own the original Logitech G15, but my brother accidentally it. 

If you have the desk space it really is a fantastic keyboard unless you're the one who likes the more flush rubberized keys.


----------



## bcschmerker4

lux nocte said:


> I used to own the original Logitech G15, but my brother accidentally it.
> If you have the desk space it really is a fantastic keyboard unless you're the one who likes the more flush rubberized keys.



I'm researching possible replacements for one of my two G15v2's and am actually gunning for, if possible, an IBM System/85-compatible 104- or 122-key with, ideally, Cherry® MX Blue™ mechanicals in lieu of the Unicomp® buckling-spring/membrane technology, as those IBM® Model F™ models are getting awfully scarce.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





greed said:


> Best gaming keyboard IMO is hands down the Logitech G19. It's a little pricey but packed with features and has updates for new games and applications to work with the remarkable LCD screen.


 
  wow $129 is nothing... head over to the Mechnical Keyboard thread  there's expensive. But I still love my Mx Cherry Browns for gaming, and My mouse is used more than my key board, since my Board lacks extra keys xD just the Num Pad...


----------



## darinmc

I have a CM Storm Trigger with black switches that I like.  I originally ordered the Quickfire Pro and it came late and had an old firmware that had compatibility issues with my motherboard so I contacted a rep on some forums I frequent and he was kind enough to process the RMA and send me the upgrade for free.  It's a touch larger than I wanted, has a single row of macro keys on the left I'll never use, but is full red led with a very nice construction so I'm extremely satisfied (as I always have been with Coolermaster).
   
  To me the biggest challenge with going mechanical is that, if you work in the technology field, you are constantly using terrible keyboards.  So while I know how nice my keyboard at home is, I have a hard time getting used to it because I spend 10 hours a day working on other machines that don't have mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





darinmc said:


> I have a CM Storm Trigger with black switches that I like.  I originally ordered the Quickfire Pro and it came late and had an old firmware that had compatibility issues with my motherboard so I contacted a rep on some forums I frequent and he was kind enough to process the RMA and send me the upgrade for free.  It's a touch larger than I wanted, has a single row of macro keys on the left I'll never use, but is full red led with a very nice construction so I'm extremely satisfied (as I always have been with Coolermaster).
> 
> To me the biggest challenge with going mechanical is that, if you work in the technology field, you are constantly using terrible keyboards.  So while I know how nice my keyboard at home is, I have a hard time getting used to it because I spend 10 hours a day working on other machines that don't have mechanical keyboards.


 
  Ahh, that's no  fun!


----------



## samason

I prefer Cherry red switches on a Mechanical keyboard for gaming, I find black switches have a little to much resistance for my liking and I prefer the feel of a linear switch vs a switch with a tactile bump for the purpose of gaming. I am currently using a Noppoo Choc Mini with blue switches but plan to buy a Filco Tenkeyless with red switches.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





samason said:


> I prefer Cherry red switches on a Mechanical keyboard for gaming, I find black switches have a little to much resistance for my liking and I prefer the feel of a linear switch vs a switch with a tactile bump for the purpose of gaming. I am currently using a Noppoo Choc Mini with blue switches but plan to buy a Filco Tenkeyless with red switches.


 
  mmm Hawken Has Launched! Time to put my cherry MX browns to good use... again


----------



## azynneo

I personally use a majestouch ninja, best keyboard i've ever used and I've used plenty


----------



## littlenoises

I'm currently using a DasKeyboard Model S, really love the tactile feel of those keyswitches.
  Though I suppose that keyboard might be a little too slow for really fast FPSes (I don't really play those).


----------



## gopanthersgo1

dyaems said:


> any keyboard that can press 7 keys at the same time without modifier keys with red or white LED? thanks!


Over USB or PS/2?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Any amazing wireless keyboards for NON-gaming use? I need something wireless for my room, something non-line of sight dependant... though I did just buy a cheap logitech with built in trackpad.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> any keyboard that can press 7 keys at the same time without modifier keys with red or white LED? thanks!


 

 Ducky Shine II should work. I believe it has Nkey rollover on both PS/2 and USB, or at least PS/2


----------



## gopanthersgo1

parall3l said:


> Ducky Shine II should work. I believe it has Nkey rollover on both PS/2 and USB, or at least PS/2


Yeah, Ducky has it over USB, and I think DAS does too.


----------



## BaudlyDamage

You might want to consider alternate layouts if you're at all interested in a more compact desk setup. I've seen a lot of cool 84 key layouts like the noppo choc mini that might do well by you.


----------



## moriez

IMO bang! for buck is in the Logitech Deluxe (250) series. Just ordered a new one. This time USB instead of ye olde PS/2.
  
   

   
  Edit: Well, that order did not go too well. Had a K120 delivered to my house instead :\ It's practically the same board though with the exception of the keys seated a bit lower. Can't be arsed to sent it back so gon give this one a whirl.


----------



## kuriousmax

I enjoy my Sidewinder X4.  It's not mechanical and doesn't support PS/2 but otherwise it's pretty solid.  It also looks pretty cool.


----------



## David Zember

Without a doubt, Cherry MX Blue switches are the best for any keyboard, if you're willing to pay the price. Personally I use a Razer Blackwidow Tournament Edition, since its smaller footprint is preferred.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

I picked up a Corsair K90 a couple of months ago. First mechanical keyboard I've used (apart from some old ones at a paper mill I interned at). Its pretty nice, I like the feel of the keys and the palm rest is decent (much better than my old G15). The blue backlighting really only lights up the main alphanumeric keys, numpad, arrows, and some media and macro related keys along the top. It can be annoying though as it reflects off the aluminum base plate.
   
  It did take a while to get used to the feel of the keys (coming from chicklet style keys on a laptop) but I guess it always takes time to adjust to new peripherals. Gaming wise, for BF3 I honestly haven't noticed too much of a difference, I'm not magically better all of a sudden.
   
  My major issue with the keyboard is the incredibly stiff and imo oversized USB cable (takes two ports). I'm sure its very sturdy but for me it just gets in the way (connecting it to my laptop at the moment).


----------



## Niteblooded

No keyboard is going to make you instantly better as a gamer and honestly a good player can still play with a keyboard without N-Key Rollover.   It can be frustrating if you're the type of player who likes to kneel/prone, turn around, fire and throw grenades at the same time but other than them maybe the bunny hopping grenade throwers will be affected too.   I don't see how a mechanical keyboard would help a FPS player out.  It is mostly the RTS players who enjoy them as you know the key's breaking point from no action to action so you can double-tap easier.  So maybe the bunny hoppers who want to consistently hop without interruption?
   
  The K90 seems like a good keyboard so even if you just play FPS games it should still be a solid board.
   
  I'm still waiting for a keyboard to wow me.  I would love a Cherry MxRed / Brown with custom lighting so I can turn off all LEDs but the WASD keys for simple games like FPS games or make them different colors for when I'm playing more complex games like SC2.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





niteblooded said:


> No keyboard is going to make you instantly better as a gamer and honestly a good player can still play with a keyboard without N-Key Rollover.   It can be frustrating if you're the type of player who likes to kneel/prone, turn around, fire and throw grenades at the same time but other than them maybe the bunny hopping grenade throwers will be affected too.   I don't see how a mechanical keyboard would help a FPS player out.  It is mostly the RTS players who enjoy them as you know the key's breaking point from no action to action so you can double-tap easier.  So maybe the bunny hoppers who want to consistently hop without interruption?
> 
> The K90 seems like a good keyboard so even if you just play FPS games it should still be a solid board.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a keyboard to wow me.  I would love a Cherry MxRed / Brown with custom lighting so I can turn off all LEDs but the WASD keys for simple games like FPS games or make them different colors for when I'm playing more complex games like SC2.


 
   
  My MX Browns actually help me with MMOs. Because I can press down a lot of keys at once I can cast whatever attacks I want with debuffs and etc at the same time. (While they don't happen at the same time, the game registers the keys and then lines the abilities up). With the crappy keyboard I had previously I always miss out on a few keys.
   
  Although 4 key roll over is more than I'll ever need for games.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote: 





david zember said:


> Without a doubt, Cherry MX Blue switches are the best for any keyboard, if you're willing to pay the price. Personally I use a Razer Blackwidow Tournament Edition, since its smaller footprint is preferred.


 
   
  I'd disagree. MX Blue are the best for _*YOU*_, not for any keyboard.
  I love MX Blue for typing, not very impressed when it comes to gaming. I prefer browns or red in gaming (any type of genre in fact).


----------



## NamelessPFG

There's a reason there are multiple keyswitch types on the market: no one switch satisfies everyone. It's just like how no one headphone satisfies everyone, for a number of reasons.
   
  MX Blues are pretty nice, but the higher release point IS an issue that understandably irritates a lot of people, especially those that don't let off the key entirely before depressing it again.
   
  I can understand why people like linear switches like MX Browns (seriously, you call that a tactile bump?), MX Blacks, and MX Reds, but that doesn't mean I have to like them or find them viable for gaming just because the common rhetoric is that linear is somehow better for gaming. I can game just fine on IBM buckling springs (still my favorite switch), MX Clears, and even MX Blues to an extent, and all of them have the tactility that I crave.
   
  If you can, try to sample every sort of keyswitch before committing to one. I managed to get on a Geekhack "open sink" list for that (sort of like what MLE did with the HE-400, where you get the item, try it for a bit, and just pay shipping to pass it on to the next person), and that's how I found out I liked the obscure Cherry MX Clear switch quite a lot...while also not being too impressed with the Topre switch, which was, as expected, a smooth-feeling rubber dome.


----------



## Niteblooded

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> My MX Browns actually help me with MMOs. Because I can press down a lot of keys at once I can cast whatever attacks I want with debuffs and etc at the same time. (While they don't happen at the same time, the game registers the keys and then lines the abilities up). With the crappy keyboard I had previously I always miss out on a few keys.
> 
> Although 4 key roll over is more than I'll ever need for games.


 
   
  If it helps well I sure won't argue though having had some experience as a high level player in EQ2 (granted different game) it sounds like you are queuing commands.  In EQ2 people liked to do that but it typically isn't a good idea for a healer and as a DPSer I loved it when others did that ...because they were easy to pass on the parse.
   
  Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> There's a reason there are multiple keyswitch types on the market: no one switch satisfies everyone. It's just like how no one headphone satisfies everyone, for a number of reasons.
> 
> MX Blues are pretty nice, but the higher release point IS an issue that understandably irritates a lot of people, especially those that don't let off the key entirely before depressing it again.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Your post reminds why I lost interest in places like Best Buy.  It would be nice if places like Best Buy were up to date and had all these types of keyboards (or even 80%) out on display to try.   Maybe they wouldn't include the obscure ones, like Cherry MxClear, but at least you would get a good idea on what you like without having to RMA everything.  I know I haven't tried all the MX types ...for all I know I could also be someone who would really like the MX Black/Clear switches.   The Geekhack idea sounds pretty slick though it would still be nice brick and mortar stores who are trying to compete with the internet would offer some of this stuff.
   
   
  In general - not directed at anyone in this thread:
   
  Though unless you are competing professionally and need every bit of advantage over your opponent so you can score a $2 Million StarCraft contract arguing which switch is best for gaming seems rather silly.  Though that seems to be the internet.  If anything it seems like the best players in the world have to play with technical handicaps (lame equipment, horrible internet connection, bad displays, etc.).


----------



## TrollDragon

Awaiting shipping on a Corsair K60 from NCIX to replace my failed G15. This will be my first mechanical keyboard since the ancient IBM's... Hopefully the MX Red's are not too loud, to drive the wife crazy... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Awaiting shipping on a Corsair K60 from NCIX to replace my failed G15. This will be my first mechanical keyboard since the ancient IBM's... Hopefully the MX Red's are not too loud, to drive the wife crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Mechanicals are always loud. Sounds like a machine gun when you type anywhere near 50wpm and above


----------



## gopanthersgo1

parall3l said:


> Mechanicals are always loud. Sounds like a machine gun when you type anywhere near 50wpm and above


Not if you don't bottom out, and he's getting reds, which don't click.


----------



## Leagg

I got a Ducky with cherry mx browns


----------



## AltairDusk

Once you get a mechanical keyboard you can't go back (at least I can't).  Right now I use a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate on my gaming desktop and a WASD with Cherry MX Browns and O-rings on my work PC (to avoid pissing off everyone else in the office with the noise).  Seriously considering replacing the Blackwidow with a CM Storm Trigger (MX Browns).


----------



## Leagg

I personaly don't like Razers build quality


----------



## AltairDusk

Quote: 





leagg said:


> I personaly don't like Razers build quality


 
   
  I've heard that a lot but I've had fairly good luck with them.  I have had a key "stick" on my Blackwidow a few times but it happens so rarely I usually forget about it.  I have an original Naga mouse that saw years of abuse before I quit playing WoW that's held up quite well.  The old Lycosa keyboard I used to have did have a pretty lousy typing feel though.


----------



## kova4a

I'm a big Razer fan but I have to go with the Microsoft Sidewinder X6 - best keyboard ever and not only for games but also for work. And I just love the red light between the buttons - they look like they're floating. As far as durability goes I've used it for 10-15 hours a day for the past 5 years or so.


----------



## TrollDragon

Well the K60 has arrived and I am getting use to it.


----------



## bcschmerker4

Anybody have a chance to run the new (as of 2013) Logitech® G710+ Mechanical Gaming Keyboard yet?  Judging from the Website detail photos, this model apparently packs Cherry® MX Browns.  Not exactly a G15 replacement but, in my estimation, definitely a contender for a 'puter running the just-out-of-the-gate Microsoft® Windows® 8.0.10000 (MultiProcessor Kernel 6.2.9200), in addition to a potential improvement for my Asus® CM1630-06 with EAH6850 DirectCU® video and XONAR® audio, which still runs Windows® 7.0.8001 (MultiProcessor Kernel 6.1.7601).


----------



## gopanthersgo1

bcschmerker4 said:


> Anybody have a chance to run the new (as of 2013) Logitech® G710+ Mechanical Gaming Keyboard yet?  Judging from the Website detail photos, this model apparently packs Cherry® MX Browns.  Not exactly a G15 replacement but, in my estimation, definitely a contender for a 'puter running the just-out-of-the-gate Microsoft® Windows® 8.0.9000 (MultiProcessor Kernel, unknown whether 6.2.8800 or 8.0.9000), in addition to a potential improvement for my Asus® CM1630-06 with EAH6850 DirectCU® video and XONAR® audio, which still runs Windows® 7.0.8001 (MultiProcessor Kernel 6.1.7601).


meh, Browns are already too mushy with out dampening already...


----------



## JuanseAmador

Best gaming keyboard for me is the Corsair Vengeance K90.

Here's a video.

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z41fLzviKK0[/VIDEO]


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I REALLY want an MX Black Filco or the like for gaming, but just can't justify it as I have MX Blues...  I might get one of the Filco MX Blue TK pads, if I do the Microsoft excel dealio at HS next year though... or Topre if it's cheap enough...


----------



## Magnum26

Personally I don't think there is such a thing as a "best" keyboard for gaming as it's all down to user preference, I like my Razor Lycosa where as other people swear by the Roccat keyboards and other people hate them and prefer a simple cherry switch keyboard. Find one you like the look of, look at the reviews, if you like it buy it. Simple as that.
   
  I'd like a Roccat Isku FX but that's becuase I like the pretty lights and not becuase I don't like the keyboard I've already got, because personally there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Netforce

First mechanical keyboard for me is the Cm Storm quick fire pro with red switches. At first didn't like red switches too much compared to blues and didn't like that only half the keyboard lit up but I think this keyboard has grown on me. Now I'm thinking of going for Tt esports meka g1 prime edition with brown switches whenever it comes out.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

magnum26 said:


> Personally I don't think there is such a thing as a "best" keyboard for gaming as it's all down to user preference, I like my Razor Lycosa where as other people swear by the Roccat keyboards and other people hate them and prefer a simple cherry switch keyboard. Find one you like the look of, look at the reviews, if you like it buy it. Simple as that.
> 
> I'd like a Roccat Isku FX but that's becuase I like the pretty lights and not becuase I don't like the keyboard I've already got, because personally there is nothing wrong with it.


Have you tried any mech keyboards? I have the Lycosa, and I hate it now (Sorry for bursting your bubble... ) that I've gotten my Duck MX Blues... If you want, I'm selling it!


----------



## Magnum26

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Have you tried any mech keyboards? I have the Lycosa, and I hate it now (Sorry for bursting your bubble... ) that I've gotten my Duck MX Blues... If you want, I'm selling it!


 
  Personally no I haven't properly tried one but I have had a quick fiddle with a few of my friends keybaords. To me a keyboard is a keyboard. I'd only go for one that fully lights up now as I play in the dark quite a bit so would need to see the keys.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

magnum26 said:


> Personally no I haven't properly tried one but I have had a quick fiddle with a few of my friends keybaords. To me a keyboard is a keyboard. I'd only go for one that fully lights up now as I play in the dark quite a bit so would need to see the keys.


I use back lighting a lot too. If you go to geekhack, people have so many keyboards it is insane, like some guys have around 8! And they are super expensive none the less!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

magnum26 said:


> Personally no I haven't properly tried one but I have had a quick fiddle with a few of my friends keybaords. To me a keyboard is a keyboard. I'd only go for one that fully lights up now as I play in the dark quite a bit so would need to see the keys.


I use back lighting a lot too. If you go to geekhack, people have so many keyboards it is insane, like some guys have around 8! And they are super expensive none the less!


----------



## reddyxm

Definitely comes down to individual preference.
   
  I have a mechanical keyboard by Max Keyboard with Cherry MX Red switches. I also like the weight of mechanical keyboards. They won't get sliding around. during intense gaming.


----------



## meyner

razor mechanical keyboard is pretty good but its annoying to use for the first time since the keys are all slightly moved to the right


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





meyner said:


> razor mechanical keyboard is pretty good but its annoying to use for the first time since the keys are all slightly moved to the right


 
  Move the keyboard slightly to the left?


----------



## Deltaechoe

Actually the black widow is a fairly decent keyboard to game on, the only problem is unless you get the stealth one, they use cherry MX blues which are the clicky as screw keys.  I personally like blues because I'm a light finger typist and the sound is just awesome, but people who game with me don't like hearing the click click click over the microphone.  If you want a quieter keyboard with very good response, then go with a keyboard that uses mx browns if you don't bottom out keys (press them all the way down every time you hit a key) or blacks if you do.
   
  Also a side note, I would personally try to become a touch typist, then you save a few bucks by not needing backlights on the keyboard, instead you will have the muscle memory to type even while you are watching tv (I'm guilty of typing school papers like this)


----------



## Netforce

Never used a razer blackwidow but it is a pretty popular keyboard. I've had issues in the past in particular with razer mice dying a day after getting them so I don't particularly recommend their lower end stuff, hard to mess up a cherry mx switch keyboard though. Looked on google at them though.
   

  Those f-keys, they're so far to the right!
   
  Also thinking about trying either blues or browns for my next mechanical, might try getting o-rings to dampen the sound. Anybody use them?
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html


----------



## Deltaechoe

Regarding the key placements you will get used to it after awhile, that's the nice thing about the human brain, it adapts so well.  And if you want a mechanical keyboard and you don't want the clicky noises, don't get a dampener, just get black switches, most people bottom out the keys while gaming anyway and if you are one of those rare people who don't do that, then the browns will work just fine because if you don't bottom out the you don't hear the click.


----------



## Netforce

Think that might just be my personal gripe about the blackwidow would be the f-keys, other than that I don't have anything much else against it. I don't recommend people on getting the cheaper razer mice when they come asking me about peripherals but I wouldn't have anything bad to say on my part about their blackwidows.
   
  Tried black switches in the past, hated them, felt so stiff was like using a rubber dome keyboard. I personally don't mind the click sounds and for the most part have gotten used to my reds bottoming out. Next keyboard I want either blues or browns for their tactile switch, I just don't want to bother my brother in the next room with my keyboard. So I'm likely leaning towards getting a brown switch, possibly a tenkeyless while I'm at it.


----------



## oqvist

I don't understand those that still buy regular keyboards for gaming. They are just not ergonomic. My first keyboard diss was the nostromo n52. Not the highest quality but wow what an improvement being able to position it where my hand would be naturally. 

Easier to remember the button locations to and no hand cramps. Buttons started to act up though and felt I could make use of more. Got a fang game board. A hord of buttons so more of a learning curve but more versatile and better feel to it. 

Sickly enough it's not in production only saitek and logitech offer alternatives but there is a million more or less pointless gaming keyboards??


----------



## uluaz

i use the noppoo choc mini 84 w/ cherry mx blue swithes. had it for about two years now - love it!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

uluaz said:


> i use the noppoo choc mini 84 w/ cherry mx blue swithes. had it for about two years now - love it!


First post on an Audiophile forum was about keyboards!  Sorry about your wallet!


----------



## Netforce

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> I don't understand those that still buy regular keyboards for gaming. They are just not ergonomic. My first keyboard diss was the nostromo n52. Not the highest quality but wow what an improvement being able to position it where my hand would be naturally.
> 
> Easier to remember the button locations to and no hand cramps. Buttons started to act up though and felt I could make use of more. Got a fang game board. A hord of buttons so more of a learning curve but more versatile and better feel to it.
> 
> Sickly enough it's not in production only saitek and logitech offer alternatives but there is a million more or less pointless gaming keyboards??


 
  The market is too small for ergonomic, the market is massive for gaming keyboards. I tend to tilt my keyboard after playing games for a while and it generally isn't my left hand that's in pain but my right hand controlling my mouse the whole time.


----------



## uluaz

gopanthersgo1 said:


> First post on an Audiophile forum was about keyboards!  Sorry about your wallet!





haha yeah, it was more along the lines of a "let's make some constructive posts to get past the initial user restrictions" type deal.


and don't feel sorry - i've had the keyboard for around two years now and i love it!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

uluaz said:


> haha yeah, it was more along the lines of a "let's make some constructive posts to get past the initial user restrictions" type deal.
> 
> 
> and don't feel sorry - i've had the keyboard for around two years now and i love it!


I LOVE my Ducky TKL w/ Blues...


----------



## uluaz

nice! the primarily reason i went with the noppoo choc is because the condensed size. i really like how the F key row is flush with the row below it (there is no space between it at all) - it makes them a lot more accessible for gaming


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





netforce said:


> The market is too small for ergonomic, the market is massive for gaming keyboards. I tend to tilt my keyboard after playing games for a while and it generally isn't my left hand that's in pain but my right hand controlling my mouse the whole time.


 
  That is contradictory. If people really buy keyboards with gaming in mind the market is there for rel keyboards made for gaming... As for mouse at least there is more options here in regard of size and shape. I do have one with pistol grip which is better ergonomically though the sensor is not the best on it and it takes some readaptation lol
   
  I guess it´s  a case of failed advertizing. There is not many that buy the real deal that go back to regular keyboards.
   
  Another pro is I can now game in bed, cockpit or sofa. Particularly the cockpit is king because I have shifter mounts I can adjust fully so I can lean back in my recliner and just be king of the world.


----------



## Netforce

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> That is contradictory. If people really buy keyboards with gaming in mind the market is there for rel keyboards made for gaming... As for mouse at least there is more options here in regard of size and shape. I do have one with pistol grip which is better ergonomically though the sensor is not the best on it and it takes some readaptation lol
> 
> I guess it´s  a case of failed advertizing. There is not many that buy the real deal that go back to regular keyboards.
> 
> Another pro is I can now game in bed, cockpit or sofa. Particularly the cockpit is king because I have shifter mounts I can adjust fully so I can lean back in my recliner and just be king of the world.


 
  I don't think that the market for ergonomic game pads doesn't exist just that there aren't many people that want one. I wouldn't mind trying an ergonomic game pad if my left wrist starting sucking as bad as my right wrist and if they weren't so expensive. Saw on the razer site their orbweaver is a mechanical game pad which is cool, just $130 for one is pretty steep and I could buy a full mechanical keyboard for that price.
   
  Right now in term of my right wrist, so far my doctor has confirmed it's only tendinitis right now. Was mostly a result of poor positioning when I played a lot of mmos last year. Personally I've changed my layout a fair bit with my wrist in mind to not mess it up even more.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





netforce said:


> I don't think that the market for ergonomic game pads doesn't exist just that there aren't many people that want one. I wouldn't mind trying an ergonomic game pad if my left wrist starting sucking as bad as my right wrist and if they weren't so expensive. Saw on the razer site their orbweaver is a mechanical game pad which is cool, just $130 for one is pretty steep and I could buy a full mechanical keyboard for that price.
> 
> Right now in term of my right wrist, so far my doctor has confirmed it's only tendinitis right now. Was mostly a result of poor positioning when I played a lot of mmos last year. Personally I've changed my layout a fair bit with my wrist in mind to not mess it up even more.


 
  Razer is good at asking a lot on money on crap that doesn´t hold up so dunno about that too.
   
  The Nostromo N52 I got was a lot cheaper but as mentioned low quality also. The Logitech one is probably quite okay but the layout is not as good as the Fang Gameboard I feel.
   
  I think the market is there but the advertizing is wrong so people don´t realize it´s that they are after instead of a regular keyboard... It´s a bit like 24p for cinema. It´s an awefully crappy standard but folks are so used to it some believe it´s actually good and that 50/60 hz material have an unnaturally good flow 
   
  I wouldn´t mind playing a bit extra for quality. My beloved Fang Gameboard was a bit to cheap I would preferr paying more for a more bullitproof design


----------



## Netforce

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Razer is good at asking a lot on money on crap that doesn´t hold up so dunno about that too.
> 
> The Nostromo N52 I got was a lot cheaper but as mentioned low quality also. The Logitech one is probably quite okay but the layout is not as good as the Fang Gameboard I feel.
> 
> ...


 
  Reviews on newegg for the orbweaver are more or less negative, I commend razer for trying mechanical switches in it even if they are most likely losing money on it. They do look rather interesting, perhaps if the orbweaver dropped it's price by more than half I'd try it since I'm not willing to go back to rubber dome keyboards.
   
  I am pretty content with my keyboard, I do hope more ergonomic gamepads get made to lower the cost of them.
   
  A friend of mine has brought up the nostromo as he thought it looked pretty neat but the price was a real deal breaker for him. Since you really like the fang gameboard I'll tell him about as I think he still might be looking for a gamepad.


----------



## oqvist

It´s not in production anymore it appears. Steelseries bought Fang I believe?


----------



## Kerblooy

Not sure if it's been mentioned but I absolutely LOVE the Steelseries MercStealth:
   
  It has a nifty game pad type thing on the left and it's perfect for any type of gaming.  
  Also..it lights up! (which is super exciting to me haha) it has 3 colors: red, blue, or purple with varying degrees for brightness.
  It also has that heavy durability feel to it, hard to explain.  You type on it and you know that it's not going to break easily.  I've had to replace it twice because I wore down the keys so much xD but nothing has ever gone wrong with them in the 9 years that I've used them.


----------



## Magnum26

Quote: 





netforce said:


> Was mostly a result of *w******* last year.


 
  I fixed that for you.


----------



## Netforce

Quote: 





magnum26 said:


> I fixed that for you.


 
  Curses, I've been revealed.
  Quote: 





oqvist said:


> It´s not in production anymore it appears. Steelseries bought Fang I believe?


 
  Ahh, I see. So it looks like the the merc is the fang combined with a full size keyboard. Pretty neat looking.


----------



## Povell42

I ended up getting and sticking with the *Azio Levetron Mech4 Gaming Keyboard (KB588U)*
   
  Great for customization!  Here is a link to my Review I wrote on Amazon.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/review/R1MOJR0AYF86F5/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0060G2W5O&nodeID=541966&store=pc


----------



## moriez

Quote: 





moriez said:


> IMO bang! for buck is in the Logitech Deluxe (250) series. Just ordered a new one. This time USB instead of ye olde PS/2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  To give some feedback on the K120 keyboard: not recommended for gaming. Not sure what to call the finish of the keys but they get slippery when wet. In a longer gaming session the keyboard hand seems to get a little sweaty so I loose grip. Just use for surfing or office.


----------



## HalidePisces

Anyone getting a Corsair K70? Or tried out the older K60? The K70 seems to be the K60 but with mechanical switches on every key and with backlighting. Apparently, it also has an interesting "reactive typing" feature.


----------



## CommanerKeen

Bought a logitech G710+ a month ago,it is teh awesome


----------



## omgwtfapples

I have changed from using a full size rubber dome to a HHKB and have not looked back since.


----------



## BRSxIgnition

From Our Martin - looks to be a great keyboard, I may get one


----------



## jayextreme

I have a Qpad MK-80 mechanical keyboard, FPS always flows like a dream now!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

QFR with greens and clear arrows... Just bought a Kb for 65 to harvest the ergo clears....  now a full clear qfr


----------



## Emerald Core

Corsair K95 (K90 Upscaled from part to full multipurpose Mechanical Gaming Keyboard)
   
  I owned all of Razer to Logitech keyboards. Moved from there to Corsair K9x series and couldn't be more happy. The MX Cherry Red (in Corsair K9x series) is smooth as silk when pressing. You can still hear the tick impact while typing, just like MX Cherry Blue (in Razer Blackwidow Ultimate).


----------



## roguegeek

Gaming keyboards are a lot like headphones in that you need to make sure you're using the right one for the right job. For FPS competitive gaming, you want...

 Fully mechanical keys using Cherry MX Red switches (not brown, blue, or even black) for the absolute fastest response
 Tenkeyless so your hands are closer together
 PS/2 support with full N-key Rollover functionality so you can actually engage all of the keys you want to hit
   
  ...and that's it. Illumination, game mode, and other bells and whistles are just worthless gimmicks.
   
  The Leopold Tenkeyless Linear Touch Keyboard meets every one of those requirements and is, quite simply, the best keyboard for FPS competitive gaming.


----------



## cixmania

Quote: 





roguegeek said:


> Gaming keyboards are a lot like headphones in that you need to make sure you're using the right one for the right job. For FPS competitive gaming, you want...
> 
> Fully mechanical keys using Cherry MX Red switches (not brown, blue, or even black) for the absolute fastest response
> Tenkeyless so your hands are closer together
> ...


 
  ^ +5, what he said.


----------



## SDub

I use the Filco Majestouch Ninja 2 Tenkeyless w/Cherry MX Red switches. This keyboard has it all: NKRO, good heavy build, easy linear switches for spamming, frontside key cap printing so they never wear out, and UV coated key caps so they don't shine! Red switches are nice for predominantly gaming, but if you're looking into typing, it has a Brown/Blue version as well.


----------



## roguegeek

Quote: 





sdub said:


> I use the Filco Majestouch Ninja 2 Tenkeyless w/Cherry MX Red switches. This keyboard has it all: NKRO, good heavy build, easy linear switches for spamming, frontside key cap printing so they never wear out, and UV coated key caps so they don't shine! Red switches are nice for predominantly gaming, but if you're looking into typing, it has a Brown/Blue version as well.


 
  Those are absolutely outstanding as well as they meet all of the, what I consider to be, requirements.. The Filco and Leopold are a toss-up for me and I'd be more than happy with either one.


----------



## Zyndikate

I've always been a fan of the dasKeyboard series.  The clicking sound their products make just sounds refreshing to my ears.


----------



## SDub

Quote: 





zyndikate said:


> I've always been a fan of the dasKeyboard series.  The clicking sound their products make just sounds refreshing to my ears.


 
  You may be referring to the actuation of the mechanical Cherry MX switches. If so, most mechanical keyboards sound like that.


----------



## roguegeek

Das is another one of those no-nonsense brands that makes excellent products.


----------



## pervysage

Quote: 





brsxignition said:


> From Our Martin - looks to be a great keyboard, I may get one


 
   
  I have this keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It's awesome. Adjustable Backlighting, Cherry MX Browns, and Media Controls (which I really like to have).
   
  It could have done without the orange border around the G-keys, but I've gotten used to it.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Actually the new DAS uses iOne as their oem, so filco and the 9xxx series of mechanicals and the cm qfr should be about the same, they also use superior costar stabs!


----------



## SniperCzar

Currently saving up for my first mechanical keyboard, was eying a Ducky Shine 2 with Cherry Clears but now they're all out of stock.

 If Ducky makes a version of the recently announced Shine 3 with Clears... SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!
   
  Around 3:00 is the fadeout reactive mode, just gorgeous -
   




   
  Ripple mode -


----------



## jonyoo

I've been using mostly Logitech's G series till now and have never been disappointed.


----------



## Azenis

My experience is most gaming keyboards are alike, biggest diference nowadays is the design.
   
  If you like the design of a keyboard and you have the possibilty of trying it tand you like it, hen I would chose that


----------



## moriez

Quote: 





moriez said:


> To give some feedback on the K120 keyboard: not recommended for gaming. Not sure what to call the finish of the keys but they get slippery when wet. In a longer gaming session the keyboard hand seems to get a little sweaty so I loose grip. Just use for surfing or office.


 
   
  Quite sure the Logitech K120 isn't even considered for gaming and perfectly understood but I find it a lot nicer then the Steelseries 6GV2. Had to try the latter to see what the ''mechanical fuzz'' is about but I found this particular one waaaay to heavy and clumsy feeling.
  
  What I would like to do is to make the K120 WASD keys more resistant to slippery. I'm thinking some sort of (cloth) stickers. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## TwelveTrains

The Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth has MX Cherry Brown switches, which in my opinion are a good compromise between MX Cherry Blue, which may be best for typing, and MX Cherry Black/Red which may be best suited for FPS games.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

I've been through blues, browns, blacks, and reds. For my preference I like the reds because they are just so light.
  
 As for a keyboard, it's a bit overpriced but the Corsair K70 is what I use. Well built, simple design, decent backlighting (I got the black version specifically for the red backlighting, white/blue for me is just too distracting) and an ok wrist rest (not padded, just some kind of soft touch plastic/rubber).


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## DIYEyal

There are so many key types and flavors to keyboards and what may be a great option for me might be a poor option for you, you need to try different switch types.
 here are general things you should note when looking for a key, but you should still try them first in real life (only the ones I have tried):
  
 Red: are considered better for gaming, mostly due to the fact that you easily and quickly (very low amount of force required) can press and repeat pressing that key, however they are liner and you can feel the actuation point. I really don't like them
  
 Black: also liner, however require much more force to push and I generally don't like them, but I prefer them over reds
  
 Blue: my personal favorite! mid-low force required but with a pretty accurate clicky feedback that let's you know you have passed the actuation point, however you have little to non indication of when the key press has been released.
  
 Green: also one of my favorite, heavier than the blue with a strong and accurate clicky feedback for the actuation point, also a pretty nice indication of when the key has been released.
  
 Brown: They are slightly heavier than the blue, but not nearly as heavy as the greens, the have a nice feedback but instead of a click they have a bump, the biggest difference is that the key is much quieter (almost as the blacks or reds) with a less accurate feedback than the blue (still great).
  
 Should be noted that some gamers choose membrane keyboards because of the lower travel distance and therefor should reduce the delta T between the key press and the actuation (I think it's not really helpful, but I'm not a compeditive gamer.
  
  
 After you chose your switch type, you need to choose the keyboard by design and features.
 Example, you play a lot of MMO and you need a ton of macros.. or you need LED back-lit..
 Do you want a tenkeyless or a full size keyboard?
 wristrest is importent? you can get aftermarket ones if you want.. 
 Are you interested in cool, minimalist stealthy keycaps like the CM storm quickfire stealth or the filco ninja(I can't attach photos yet, because I'm new at Head-Fi)
  
 Also, If you have a pet. make sure to get a braided cable, and if possible a removable cable because they will chew your cable at some point...


----------



## roguegeek

The MX RGB looks to be awesome and of course it's announced right after I upgraded all of my keyboards to Ducky Shine 3's. Since my first post in this thread, I have refined my thoughts.
  


roguegeek said:


> Gaming keyboards are a lot like headphones in that you need to make sure you're using the right one for the right job. For FPS competitive gaming, you want...
> 
> Fully mechanical keys using Cherry MX Red switches (not brown, blue, or even black) for the absolute fastest response
> Tenkeyless so your hands are closer together
> ...


 
  
 I found that I was having far too many accidental presses with the Red, so I got the Black and now I'm in heaven. The tenkeyless is still an absolute must for FPS gaming still. I just can't get the movement I need in my wrists when my arms are as far apart as they are when using a full-sized keyboard. Full N-key Rollover continues to be a must. Playing in the dark also made me understand the importance of the illumination. That's why I went with the Ducky Shine 3 Tenkeyless with MX Blacks for my gaming keyboard and the Ducky Shine 3 Full-sized with MX Browns for my office keyboard.
  
 The newish MX Greens, what absolute crap they are for gaming. WAY too much force needed on them and the tactile and audible identifiers just make them slow as balls. For typing, ehh. I'd still rather use browns for that. I see a point for tactile feedback, but not audible feedback.
  
 Can't wait for these MX RGBs to hit the street next year. Will definitely be looking to pick up some sort of tenkeyless MX RGB Black keyboard at that time.


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## psymuk

I use a Das S professional keyboard (Blues) for gaming, but I can't help but wonder if red keys would've been more beneficial.


----------



## roguegeek

psymuk said:


> I use a Das S professional keyboard (Blues) for gaming, but I can't help but wonder if red keys would've been more beneficial.


 
 Depends on the gaming, but chances are they would have been at there is no tactile or audible feedback on the reds. Less delay of engagement means faster response. Personally, I like the black over the red. Both are the same, but the black needs a little more force to depress. I found myself having far too many miss-types with red.


----------



## psymuk

I actually owned a monoprice mechanical keyboard with black keys beforehand, as much as I liked it's feel for gaming, something just felt off whenever I would type my essays lol


----------



## roguegeek

psymuk said:


> I actually owned a monoprice mechanical keyboard with black keys beforehand, as much as I liked it's feel for gaming, something just felt off whenever I would type my essays lol




Makes sense. The black and red aren't made for typing. Black and red for gaming. Blue and green for typing. Brown for hybrid use.


----------



## AxelCloris

I have a Mionix Zibal 60 showing up at my door on Tuesday. Really looking forward to trying it out. I also have one of their gaming mousepads and mice showing up at the same time. I'll be putting it through the ringer for both gaming and work purposes.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

axelcloris said:


> I have a Mionix Zibal 60 showing up at my door on Tuesday. Really looking forward to trying it out. I also have one of their gaming mousepads and mice showing up at the same time. I'll be putting it through the ringer for both gaming and work purposes.


 
  
 Nice! What mouse did you get from them? I'm currently using the Naos 7000 (replaced a 3200) and I have to say it's pretty awesome.


----------



## AxelCloris

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Nice! What mouse did you get from them? I'm currently using the Naos 7000 (replaced a 3200) and I have to say it's pretty awesome.


 
  
 I'll know Tuesday when it comes in.  I'm going to be doing a review for The Game Fanatics and all they've told me is it's a keyboard/mouse combo and they only manufacture 1 keyboard. The mouse will be a surprise.


----------



## AUserName501

Best gaming keyboards are chiclet keyboards due to low actuation and reset distance but few don't have ghosting issues. Many people as well don't like typing on them and get mechanical keyboards instead.


----------



## AxelCloris

I prefer typing on chiclet keyboards to the alternatives. The lower keys flow more easily. I got used to them on my Macbook and have since switched my work machine to using a chiclet keyboard as well. They're great for typing out long articles and paper.


----------



## MrBounce

If you can't go to a store / friends and try out the various MX switch types, next best thing is getting a sampler kit from someplace like WASD Keyboards.
 http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-sampler-kit.html
  
 I ordered mine without keycaps (cheaper) to use as sample replacements on an existing mechanical keyboard to see if I wanted to switch to a different switch type to replace the MX brown keyboard I got for cheap. (Wanted a backlit keyboard).


----------



## Fegefeuer

any info on the release date of the Corsair MX RGB?


----------



## ninjapirate9901

fegefeuer said:


> any info on the release date of the Corsair MX RGB?


 
  
 I think I read on Anandtech that Corsair will have a near to release model on display at Computex 2014 (around June sometime) so I would expect the actual release to be sometime after that.


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## Silverwind

I use a rose will cherry mx brown keyboard and love it. For the mouse a Logitech mx 518. Keyboard WASD keys are starting to rub off a little after a year or two. Love the old school feel of the mechanical keys!


----------



## Silverwind

mrbounce said:


> If you can't go to a store / friends and try out the various MX switch types, next best thing is getting a sampler kit from someplace like WASD Keyboards.
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-sampler-kit.html
> 
> I ordered mine without keycaps (cheaper) to use as sample replacements on an existing mechanical keyboard to see if I wanted to switch to a different switch type to replace the MX brown keyboard I got for cheap. (Wanted a backlit keyboard).



WASD keyboards look great and I love the customizability! Almost got one when they had a pre-sale on their original model. Missed the sale and picked up a rosewill instead as it was cheaper.


----------



## FearThePanthers

martin vegas said:


>




 I have been considering this keyboard for a while now


----------



## Whippler

fearthepanthers said:


> I have been considering this keyboard for a while now


 
 I have this, cherry red switch on the space bar broke on me for some reason, fixed it myself tough, since i had a spare switch available.


----------



## NickLondon

G13 modded for use with cherry reds...


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## Fuzziekiwi

So, what do you guys think of the Corsair Vengeance K70 for gaming? Any other options or should I stick with that one?


----------



## Stillhart

fuzziekiwi said:


> So, what do you guys think of the Corsair Vengeance K70 for gaming? Any other options or should I stick with that one?


 
  
 I love my K70!  I have the Cherry MX Brown and I'm happy with it.  I also have the Monoprice Cherry MX Blue at work and it's nice.  The K70 feels amazing though -- really well-built and feels like you're really getting something NICE for the money.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

stillhart said:


> fuzziekiwi said:
> 
> 
> > So, what do you guys think of the Corsair Vengeance K70 for gaming? Any other options or should I stick with that one?
> ...


 
 Sweet. That'll be my next purchase.


----------



## Hapster

fuzziekiwi said:


> Sweet. That'll be my next purchase.




I'm fairly impressed with it, nothing really to complain about. If you're getting blue LEDs, be careful, I hear it's extremely common for them to stop working.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

hapster said:


> fuzziekiwi said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet. That'll be my next purchase.
> ...


 
 Ugh, Blue is my favorite color 
  
 My computer case has blue lights too so I want it to match.


----------



## Hapster

fuzziekiwi said:


> Ugh, Blue is my favorite color
> 
> My computer case has blue lights too so I want it to match.




Red here ^-^. Maybe they've made ground fixing it on newer productions. So try to get one brand new.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

hapster said:


> fuzziekiwi said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, Blue is my favorite color
> ...


 
 Ha, I don't feel like Corsair would do that. My 600W modular power supply from them failed and I had to pay shipping to get it warrantied (like $15 shipping). I hope not to have bad experiences like that again, it also took them almost a month to get it back, I had to borrow a friend's power supply and lucky my system ran off a 460W. Not so good customer support, but I don't think a keyboard should mess up that easily..


----------



## Stillhart

FWIW, I've had my silver with blue LED's for months and no issues.


----------



## bcschmerker4

fuzziekiwi said:


> Ha, I don't feel like Corsair would do that. My 600W modular power supply from them failed and I had to pay shipping to get it warrantied (like $15 shipping). I hope not to have bad experiences like that again, it also took them almost a month to get it back, I had to borrow a friend's power supply and lucky my system ran off a 460W. Not so good customer support, but I don't think a keyboard should mess up that easily..


 

 Bad luck with a 600W Corsair® PSU?  Seems to happen more than one thinks.  When I first got my since-hot-rodded Everex® TC2502, it had a 200W no-name PSU; I upgraded first to a 500W Athena Power® PSU from a previous project (it recently _earned_ its retirement after fifteen years of service! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), then the current Antec® TruePower® New™ 750 Blue™ - I'll re-use it for the next rebuild of what I like to call the Hot Rod gPC™ Project, as, packing a dedicated +12VDC rail for the CPU and two for the video card, it'll handle anything I'm likely to throw into the package.
  
 When I upgraded my Asus® CM1630-06 winbox, it too got an Antec® TruePower® New™ 750 Blue™ to drive the stock hardware, a new Asus® EAH6850 DirectCU® video card, and an Asus® XONAR® Essence™ STX audio card; it doesn't break a sweat even in a brutal Central Valley summer.
  
 I'm currently looking into the problem of an upgrade mechanical keyboard, and not too many still use the Intel® D8042 mini-DIN6 - a problem for me, as I need command keys for LinUX on the Hot Rod.  The 122-key Unicomp® PC122™, based on Model M technology, is not as robust as its IBM® Model F predecessor.  And the new 140-key SteelSeries® Apex™ is a whole slew of unknowns, in terms of programmability for environments other than Microsoft® Windows® 6.x.


----------



## catspaw

For me it kinda depends what game i am playing.
  
 Starcraft broodwar: Steelseries 6gv2.
 Any FPS/racing: Corsair vengance K90.
  
 Typing: anything BUT the corsair K90 .


----------



## TsukiNick

Honestly keyboards don't make a huge difference I bought a really nice one because I just like too spend money and wanted a custom keyboard.
  
 I play StarCraft II: Heart Of The Swarm, CS:GO, Battlefield 4, World of Tanks
  
 I use the *WASD V2* it has a removable cable (micro usb) that adapts to PS/2 so you can have full NKRO
 also it's a tenkeyless for better ergonomics and I put Korean writing the keys as well just for kicks and giggles when playing StarCraft.
  
 Picture of course:

  
  
 Features:
 Checkboard Pattern (You can customize it however you want this is just what I picked)
 -Cherry MX Blue Switches
 -Blue Sound Dampeners (Keys don't have a loud bottoming out noise)
 -TenKeyLess
 -Removable Cable
 -NKRO
 -Bragging Rights
 -Expensive as hell


----------



## Suisou

tsukinick said:


> Honestly keyboards don't make a huge difference


 
 +1
  
 Played FPS and RPGs with my old thinkpad keyboard for 3-4 years and absolutely loved the keys. I know a few friends who play RTS games and swear by keyboards with anti-ghosting and allow for custom macros, but cannot attest to this since I tend to gravitate away from that genre. 
  
 I now use an Apple wired keyboard and it's a love/hate relationship, but do somewhat adore it for the minimalist design.


----------



## Hapster

suisou said:


> +1
> 
> Played FPS and RPGs with my old thinkpad keyboard for 3-4 years and absolutely loved the keys. I now use an Apple wired keyboard for the minimalist design.


 

 Depends what kind of FPS honestly. In CS:GO or CODinsert version) ADAD is fairly important
  
 But, for Tribes:Ascend, your ability to ADSW duel is extremely important, and switching from a G15 to a K70 made a very noticeable difference in my ability to ADSW duel. While the K70 is definitely not the best Mechanical keyboard, it still has fairly solid construction, has a lot of functions, and looks pretty nice to boot.


----------



## Hapster

bcschmerker4 said:


> Bad luck with a 600W Corsair® PSU?  Seems to happen more than one thinks.  When I first got my since-hot-rodded Everex® TC2502, it had a 200W no-name PSU; I upgraded first to a 500W Athena Power® PSU from a previous project (it recently _earned_ its retirement after fifteen years of service!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Is this an endorsement or something? You've got to be the first person who actually uses copyrights when talking about this kind of stuff.


----------



## TsukiNick

Oh psh, best Starcraft Broodwar players used 15 dollar membrane keyboards.

And they had actions per minute up to 300-400. Probably if you need the NKRO (which unless you are using a QWERTY for MIDI, then you can just find any old PS/2 keyboard)


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Really need a good new keyboard for gaming use and a lot of typing. I'm getting pretty annoyed by this old Logitech keyboard I use with a Shift key that's really hard to press down on. Kind of a pain when either playing FPS or typing really fast on Skype or on Word. I'd really like a mechanical keybaord as I really love the feel of the keycaps. Really smooth and easy for my fingers to glide around on.
  
 Looking at the BlackWidow Tournament Edition as it is small and easy to store as I will have a rather small desk to work on. Also looking at the 6Gv2, but don't know if it's available in my area. I'll try to look around more and see what I can find in my area.
  
 TIA for any advice.
  
 -- thatBeatsguy


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

thatbeatsguy said:


> Really need a good new keyboard for gaming use and a lot of typing. I'm getting pretty annoyed by this old Logitech keyboard I use with a Shift key that's really hard to press down on. Kind of a pain when either playing FPS or typing really fast on Skype or on Word. I'd really like a mechanical keybaord as I really love the feel of the keycaps. Really smooth and easy for my fingers to glide around on.
> 
> Looking at the BlackWidow Tournament Edition as it is small and easy to store as I will have a rather small desk to work on. Also looking at the 6Gv2, but don't know if it's available in my area. I'll try to look around more and see what I can find in my area.
> 
> ...


 
 CM Storm TKless look really portable and my friend has the blue mx version.
 Corsair K70
  
 I was very disappointed when I went and tried the Razer Blackwidow at bestbuy it felt so cheap.


----------



## Hapster

fuzziekiwi said:


> CM Storm TKless look really portable and my friend has the blue mx version.
> Corsair K70
> 
> I was very disappointed when I went and tried the Razer Blackwidow at bestbuy it felt so cheap.


 

In general, most items labeled "gaming" generally are cheap.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

hapster said:


> fuzziekiwi said:
> 
> 
> > CM Storm TKless look really portable and my friend has the blue mx version.
> ...


 
 True, but I've tried the Logitech G something keyboard in person, the Razer and both were made of crappy feeling plastic. The DAS Keyboard, Corsair K70 (which I own now and got a good price), and WASD Keyboards seem to be made much better.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

fuzziekiwi said:


> CM Storm TKless look really portable and my friend has the blue mx version.
> Corsair K70
> 
> I was very disappointed when I went and tried the Razer Blackwidow at bestbuy it felt so cheap.


 
 That CK Storm TK looks very much like the equivalent of the BWTE. Thanks a lot; I'll look around this weekend, see if I could find one of these.


----------



## Stillhart

fuzziekiwi said:


> True, but I've tried the Logitech G something keyboard in person, the Razer and both were made of crappy feeling plastic. The DAS Keyboard, Corsair K70 (which I own now and got a good price), and WASD Keyboards seem to be made much better.


 
 How are you liking the K70?  I still really love mine.  Feels SO well-built!


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

stillhart said:


> fuzziekiwi said:
> 
> 
> > True, but I've tried the Logitech G something keyboard in person, the Razer and both were made of crappy feeling plastic. The DAS Keyboard, Corsair K70 (which I own now and got a good price), and WASD Keyboards seem to be made much better.
> ...


 
 I like a lot. Works well for me


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Damn, that K70 looks *fine*. I'm definitely having those on my shortlist.


----------



## bcschmerker4

fuzziekiwi said:


> ...I've tried the Logitech G something keyboard in person, the Razer and both were made of crappy feeling plastic. The DAS Keyboard, Corsair K70 (which I own now and got a good price), and WASD Keyboards seem to be made much better.


 
 I presume the reference is to the Logitech® G710+, which I am considering for a new computer for Microsoft® Windows® 9.0.12000 (MultiProcessor Kernel 6.4.10400)?  Win 9, I suspect, has no drivers for the Intel® P8042/D8242/D8742 keyboard/mouse interface.  I'm searching for a new 'board for the P8042 (mini-DIN6) interface myself, considering the Unicomp® PC122 (based on Model M technology from the mid-1980's) a fallback from a full-mechanical.


----------



## Hapster

bcschmerker4 said:


> I presume the reference is to the Logitech® G710+, which I am considering for a new computer for Microsoft® Windows® 9.0.12000 (MultiProcessor Kernel 6.4.10400)?  Win 9, I suspect, has no drivers for the Intel® P8042/D8242/D8742 keyboard/mouse interface.  I'm searching for a new 'board for the P8042 (mini-DIN6) interface myself, considering the Unicomp® PC122 (based on Model M technology from the mid-1980's) a fallback from a full-mechanical.




Stahp.


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## thatBeatsguy

martin vegas said:


>




 I saw this on TaoBao a couple months ago. They look like the perfect wired equivalent to the G602, one of the coolest wireless mice I've ever seen (which, by itself, is the Razer Ouroboros' biggest competitor). They also have 11 buttons, and have a similar shape. Huh, I really think I should've bought that one over this cheapo Rapoo mouse (which still works pretty great on its own)...


----------



## AxelCloris

thatbeatsguy said:


> I saw this on TaoBao a couple months ago. They look like the perfect wired equivalent to the G602, one of the coolest wireless mice I've ever seen (which, by itself, is the Razer Ouroboros' biggest competitor). They also have 11 buttons, and have a similar shape. Huh, I really think I should've bought that one over this cheapo Rapoo mouse (which still works pretty great on its own)...


 
  
 The G502 is currently my favorite mouse ever. I use a Mionix NAOS at the office and the Logitech G502 at home. The NAOS is comfortable for all day work but given the opportunity to get another G502 at the price I paid when they were announced I would buy a second and replace the office mouse. The G502 is incredibly comfortable for me.


----------



## Netforce

axelcloris said:


> The G502 is currently my favorite mouse ever. I use a Mionix NAOS at the office and the Logitech G502 at home. The NAOS is comfortable for all day work but given the opportunity to get another G502 at the price I paid when they were announced I would buy a second and replace the office mouse. The G502 is incredibly comfortable for me.


 
 Just got the G502 as a sorta replacement to my old g9x which I just leave at work now. Only complaint with them was that the dpi buttons being so close to left click would result in accidental dpi switching. Remapped it just figuring out which keys to replace with what now.


----------



## daerron

I'm using a Coolermaster Spawn mouse (love the claw grip) and Coolermaster CM Storm Trigger with Cherry MX Red keys and WASD o-ring dampeners.


----------



## Reckless95

I'll stick to my Razer Ouroboros for my mouse, never had any driver issue like some have said. My $10 Logitech keyboard is doing me fine.


----------



## martin vegas

Anyone tried the corsair K30? I just want a keyboard for my pc i use for watching youtube and typing in chat on twitch and browsing the web that lights up and has decent keys that don't miss any letters out..


----------



## martin vegas

I got the Corsair Raptor M30 gaming mouse and K30 gaming keyboard MM200 mouse mat today for my pc I use for just browsing the web and have to say I am impressed by corsair..i thought corsair was the lesser brand of the top gaming brands and I have been proved wrong today..thinking about getting the very top corsair gear for my gaming pc now..corsair is like what emotive is to high end audio..top quality gear for beer money!!!


----------



## Netforce

If corsair improved their qc for their rgb line and had software that wasn't buggy as hell I would recommend their new keyboards but after dropping near $200 on it I am going to return it. When their qc and software improve I may pick it up again.


----------



## Stillhart

netforce said:


> If corsair improved their qc for their rgb line and had software that wasn't buggy as hell I would recommend their new keyboards but after dropping near $200 on it I am going to return it. When their qc and software improve I may pick it up again.


 
 I have a K70 (IIRC) keyboard and it's the best keyboard I've ever owned, flat out.  For reference, I am 37 and I started gaming on an Atari 400 before we even got our first 8088.


----------



## Netforce

stillhart said:


> I have a K70 (IIRC) keyboard and it's the best keyboard I've ever owned, flat out.  For reference, I am 37 and I started gaming on an Atari 400 before we even got our first 8088.


 
 I don't doubt their older line ups, older k70s I haven't heard or read anything bad about. Their new rgb k70 keyboards though are rife with issues. I did a more detailed post about it in another thread.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/484377/keyboard-fi/1605#post_10943663
  
 But especially in the blue switch model things are pretty bad. Keys not working, mushy blue switches, switches that aren't clicking. Super disappointing for the price and how long the wait has been. A friend who ordered a blue switch rgb k70 and got a third of the keys closer to brown switches that didn't click when pressed returned his and wrote a rather negative newegg review at least got a call from corsair offering to send a replacement. He turned it down in favor of waiting for further production models that have improved their qc.


----------



## THeFastCat

I have two Corsair K65's - one for work and one for home. I love it. It's a smaller size and very well made. It uses Cherry Red caps - I wish it came with blue caps - my only dislike.
  
 Also the price is super cheap for a high quality mech keyboard. Highly recommended if you want cherry red.


----------



## Hapster

The funny thing is, corsair is like the beats of mechanical keyboards, but us audiophiles don't really care enough. Still, it says gaming, and corsair k70 has some useful things for gaming.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

hapster said:


> The funny thing is, corsair is like the beats of mechanical keyboards, but us audiophiles don't really care enough. Still, it says gaming, and corsair k70 has some useful things for gaming.


no its like the Bose of headphones, the beats of mechs are razers.


----------



## Stillhart

hapster said:


> The funny thing is, corsair is like the beats of mechanical keyboards, but us audiophiles don't really care enough. Still, it says gaming, and corsair k70 has some useful things for gaming.


 
 Except Beats is infamous for having poor quality and being overpriced.  My Corsair K70 is the best keyboard I've ever owned and it's built like a tank.
  
 If it were like Beats, you'd be able to suggest something that's cheaper AND better.  I'd certainly be open to suggestions.  I tried the Monoprice mechanical keyboard, which is a lot cheaper, but it FEELS a lot cheaper.  What would you suggest that's so much better as to make the Corsair look like Beats (or Bose)?


----------



## Hapster

stillhart said:


> Except Beats is infamous for having poor quality and being overpriced.


 
 That was the point.
  
 Huehue


----------



## Stillhart

hapster said:


> That was the point.
> 
> Huehue


 
 Yeah, now read the rest of my post, huehue.  Suggest something that is cheaper and built better or we know you're just trolling.


----------



## bcschmerker4

gopanthersgo1 said:


> no its like the Bose of headphones, the beats of mechs are razers.


 

 I second that emotion - I test-ran a Razer® Tron: Legacy® 'board (an official Disney-licensed product) on my house's main 'puter, and it broke in four weeks, not even being stressed.  Makes one wish for one of those bombproof 124-key IBM® Model F's of yesteryear....


----------



## gopanthersgo1

bcschmerker4 said:


> I second that emotion - I test-ran a Razer® Tron: Legacy® 'board (an official Disney-licensed product) on my house's main 'puter, and it broke in four weeks, not even being stressed.  Makes one wish for one of those bombproof 124-key IBM® Model F's of yesteryear....


oh yeah I had the mouse from that same crappy line and it broke after like a year, more than 4 weeks but still disappointing, the sensor died.


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## TsukiNick

If Corsairs are Bose, and Razers are Beats.  What is my WASD V2? haha


----------



## Hapster

tsukinick said:


> If Corsairs are Bose, and Razers are Beats.  What is my WASD V2? haha



iFrogz


----------



## TsukiNick

Lol just that name. Too bad the Was keys are wearing down. You would think they would sell just packs of W,A,S,and D keys. Mine are wearing down a bit.


----------



## Stillhart

tsukinick said:


> Lol just that name. Too bad the Was keys are wearing down. You would think they would sell just packs of W,A,S,and D keys. Mine are wearing down a bit.


 
  
 My apparently crappy Bose-style Corsair came with extra WASD keys.  Not that it needs them, still looks like the day I got it, over a year later.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I don't see the hate for corsair tbh unless the new ones are having schiit quality control, I have a fair bit of friends with them that love them.


----------



## Netforce

gopanthersgo1 said:


> I don't see the hate for corsair tbh unless the new ones are having schiit quality control, I have a fair bit of friends with them that love them.


 
 The rgb line for the blue switches have pretty bad quality control, dead keys, 1/3rd aren't clicking. Mine would freeze up with the color effects if the software crashed and it does often. Once the issues settle I'll get another but I returned mine.


----------



## TsukiNick

Sadly the WASD keys arent double shot I'd have to replace the whole keyset to make it match again with the checkered and korean lettering


----------

